# anyone lost in 2011 and trying again?



## Eternal

my baby died on the 5th Jan (my 27th birthday) and had my ercp on the 7th. We are trying again already, who else?


----------



## diverdi

I had medical management on the 1st and also trying, tomorrow will be 4 weeks so thinking about testing but very nervous and obsessively symptom spotting.


----------



## Eternal

awww ... fingers crossed hun! <hugs> its so stressful isnt it? not really sure when i period will turn up etc. have you had a bfn yet? ive not tried, too scared!


----------



## Coltsmommy

I am trying..I got my first AF after the miscarriage which started on Christmas and passed baby on New Years on the 24th and today seems its gone. I have a VERY strong feeling that I will get pregnant this month with a boy. Good luck to you all!


----------



## diverdi

Thanks Eternal, still plucking up the courage to do any tests, don't know what scares me more, bfn or bfp!! Being in limbo and not knowing when anything is going to happen is soooo frustrating. Good luck with trying again.

Hope your feeling holds true Coltsmummy. Will keep FX'd for all of us


----------



## Eternal

fingers crossed ladies, i have a very strong feeling ill fall pregnant within the next 3 months, dont know if thats wishful thinking or coping startergy or that it may happen. i hope it will. 

yeah im terrified of seeing a bfp or bfn at the moment, keep saying i wont test until i have morning sickness, but im a poas addict when i get started so who knows lol! ill wait this month out and start checking for ovulation next month. 

lots of luck ladies!


----------



## anangelsmummy

I lost my little girl at 42weeks on the 30.12.10, she was perfect, still dont have a reason for it, found out when i went to be induced that her wee heart had stopped. I am desperate to become pregnant again, think its whats getting me through the grief, god I miss my lil girl so so much and will never replace her just need to fill my empty arms and aching heart. Just wish I could fall pregnant and not know till about 12 weeks im so scared something will go wrong, I wish everyone here who is trying all the luck and best wishes in the world and hope everyones dreams come true. xxx


----------



## Eternal

anangelsmummy said:


> I lost my little girl at 42weeks on the 30.12.10, she was perfect, still dont have a reason for it, found out when i went to be induced that her wee heart had stopped. I am desperate to become pregnant again, think its whats getting me through the grief, god I miss my lil girl so so much and will never replace her just need to fill my empty arms and aching heart. Just wish I could fall pregnant and not know till about 12 weeks im so scared something will go wrong, I wish everyone here who is trying all the luck and best wishes in the world and hope everyones dreams come true. xxx

oh honey, im so sorry:hugs:

a friend had the same happen to her, she got pregnant within a few of months and now has a beautiful and healthy two year old. i cant imagine your pain. im grieving enough and mine was only 11 weeks, i have no idea what your going though but im here if you want to talk :hugs:

i wish you the best of luck, and hope you get pregnant again soon, i imagine you will be induced early next time as thats what happened to my friend. im sorry for your loss and wish you all the best of luck in the future :hugs:


----------



## Coltsmommy

I just bought 100 internet cheap pregnancy tests. Ya know I was so down, and knew I was never going to have a baby and this is the weird part...a deep and I mean DEEP down in the soul feeling came over me telling me I WILL get pregnant this month with a boy. I am a Christian and I honestly think it was the Lord speaking to me to let me know everything is going to be ok


----------



## Eternal

im a christian, and the month i got pregnant i felt someone telling me i was going to be pregnant, it was while i was praying, then i tested a couple of days later and i was. think thats why its so hard now ive lost the baby. but im hoping the feeling im getting will be something simular. 

Good luck xxx


----------



## Coltsmommy

I had the same thing happen to me when I got pregnant, i just knew I was...i even tested at 7 or 8dpo i was so sure. I think it was God's way of preparing me to help others through my loss. I never once thought it would happen to me and when it did it hit hard...but now I can help other mothers who are grieving the loss.


----------



## Eternal

i agree, it was the same for me, with my first i worried all the wa through i would lose it but that time i was convinced it was going to be fine. was such a shock. but i know i can help and understand something i couldnt before. i just hope my trails dont continue, i really want to be pregnant and hold that healthy wonderful baby


----------



## Coltsmommy

I completely understand and I pray that you get your healthy bean soon :)


----------



## diverdi

anangelsmummy said:


> I lost my little girl at 42weeks on the 30.12.10, she was perfect, still dont have a reason for it, found out when i went to be induced that her wee heart had stopped. I am desperate to become pregnant again, think its whats getting me through the grief, god I miss my lil girl so so much and will never replace her just need to fill my empty arms and aching heart. Just wish I could fall pregnant and not know till about 12 weeks im so scared something will go wrong, I wish everyone here who is trying all the luck and best wishes in the world and hope everyones dreams come true. xxx

 So sorry to hear your story. That must be so traumatic I can't begin to imagine your heartbreak.
I just had a girl at my surgery go to hospital with stomach pains and coem out with a baby, she had no clue and was even doing army training. Sounds like the perfect pregnancy to me.
Eternal and Coltsmummy. I sit on the fence when it comes to religion but I like to hink this experience makes me better at my job and will be able to help epople who have gone through the same thing.


----------



## weezypuff

Hi everyone, wish you all luck with trying again. It's a really strange thing even dtd after a loss it's difficult isn't it? I had a MMC at 8 weeks (Christmas week) but this was only discovered at 11 week ultrasound. Only just stopped bleeding after ERPC but hoping to try again in September.. Thinking it may happen sooner as OH doesnt like condoms and wants a little one as much as me! I guess we will see.. good luck ladies x


----------



## Xpecta

I have no idea what it is, but I can't get enough of my Husband physically! So basically for about a week and a bit, EVERY day as soon as our son went to bed, it was straight into the bedroom. And of course, we haven't used protection for about 2 years, so why start now? So basically at this point its just, not trying, not preventing. Although a couple nights there (Where I swear I was ovulating) I did lay with my pelvis raised, but I don't think it will happen this month, even though I badly want it. 

Also, anangelsmummy, I can't even believe what you're going through! I can't imagine the kind of pain you have! I really really feel for you. I even told my husband and his whole body dropped and I could tell his heart ached for you.

I don't think there is anything that I can say to make you feel even slighty better, but if you ever need to talk, there are so many women here that are more than willing to talk with you when you need it most. I really hope the best for you in the future! 

Also, Coltsmommy, in October I got the same feeling. I just knew God was telling me I was pregnant with a Girl. But I wasn't. I was purely devastated! I really hope that you're hearing him better than I did!


----------



## JessieMG84

hi ladies so sorry to hear all ur mc stories, esp anangelsmummy xxxx i lost ours at 8 weeks, had an early scan cos i was bleeding, that was on the 6th Jan, we have been trying, not very frequently i'll admit, i dont know if anyone knows but when is a period supposed to be due after a loss? im too scared to take a test, but i also like the fact i dont know when im due on and when i ovulated, so that i dont obsess over it too much.


----------



## Xpecta

JessieMG84 said:


> hi ladies so sorry to hear all ur mc stories, esp anangelsmummy xxxx i lost ours at 8 weeks, had an early scan cos i was bleeding, that was on the 6th Jan, we have been trying, not very frequently i'll admit, i dont know if anyone knows but when is a period supposed to be due after a loss? im too scared to take a test, but i also like the fact i dont know when im due on and when i ovulated, so that i dont obsess over it too much.

I kinda like it too. Its much less stress not really knowing I feel. But at the same time, I would like to feel free to test you know?


----------



## JessieMG84

Xpecta said:


> JessieMG84 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies so sorry to hear all ur mc stories, esp anangelsmummy xxxx i lost ours at 8 weeks, had an early scan cos i was bleeding, that was on the 6th Jan, we have been trying, not very frequently i'll admit, i dont know if anyone knows but when is a period supposed to be due after a loss? im too scared to take a test, but i also like the fact i dont know when im due on and when i ovulated, so that i dont obsess over it too much.
> 
> I kinda like it too. Its much less stress not really knowing I feel. But at the same time, I would like to feel free to test you know?Click to expand...

Yeah! It's getting to the point now where I either want a period to come or I'm just going to go mad buying tests! Ideally I should not be thinking about it and just trying until we either get a period or weeks have gone by! But I'm getting restless! I keep thinking "surely iv ovulated by now?"


----------



## Teesgirl

I got my BFP on 01/01/11 we found out ot wasectopic on the 7th after my tube ruptured. We are ready to try again but I don't want any complications and had my GYN refer us to a fertility specialist. Our first appt is Febrary 14th


----------



## Xpecta

JessieMG84 said:


> Xpecta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessieMG84 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies so sorry to hear all ur mc stories, esp anangelsmummy xxxx i lost ours at 8 weeks, had an early scan cos i was bleeding, that was on the 6th Jan, we have been trying, not very frequently i'll admit, i dont know if anyone knows but when is a period supposed to be due after a loss? im too scared to take a test, but i also like the fact i dont know when im due on and when i ovulated, so that i dont obsess over it too much.
> 
> I kinda like it too. Its much less stress not really knowing I feel. But at the same time, I would like to feel free to test you know?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah! It's getting to the point now where I either want a period to come or I'm just going to go mad buying tests! Ideally I should not be thinking about it and just trying until we either get a period or weeks have gone by! But I'm getting restless! I keep thinking "surely iv ovulated by now?"Click to expand...



Well, I'm pretty sure I ovulated only one week after my M/C. And I've been getting cramps since then. I also had what I SWEAR was implantation bleeding...But honestly, I'm wrong about my body ALL the time. So basically I'm kinda going crazy wondering if I could possibly already be pregnant again. I've read a LOT of women get pregnant 1 week after a Miscarriage. So hopefully you're one of the lucky ones that doesn't even get a period! 

Have you tried testing yet?


----------



## Xpecta

Teesgirl said:


> I got my BFP on 01/01/11 we found out ot wasectopic on the 7th after my tube ruptured. We are ready to try again but I don't want any complications and had my GYN refer us to a fertility specialist. Our first appt is Febrary 14th



Happy fricken Valentines to you eh? I'm sorry to hear about your ectopic! Thats scary! I hope everything will be okay with you!


----------



## xSamanthax

So sorry for all your losses :hugs:

Heres hoping you all get BFP and healthy pregnancys, I started spotting on the 13th, found out i was going through a MC, had spotting on te 14th, heavy bleeding on the 15th then nothing since that, no spotting or bleeding. I've had some pretty intense cramps for 2 days this past week but still nothing. I'm still getting BFP so waiting for that to go BFN and then waiting for my AF to show up. Until all that i'm not going to TTC again. Once i've had all that though i will defo be TTC!! 

:hugs: to you all


----------



## JessieMG84

well funny story really...! i had bad cramps today when i was getting in the bath - which is 3 weeks and 2 days since i MC, and then felt the egg white gloop down below (sorry for TMI!) so i rang my hubby, who works all day and night at his restaurant, and he came home right away! to ahem :sex: (cos we hadn't :sex: for a few days) so i hope it was ovulation :happydance:or at least implantation :), and not the coming of a period :(


----------



## mummyk2b

sorry for all your losses and heartbreak.

i'm just counting down the days for af to arrive so we can try again! 

probably tmi but on thursday (14 days after erpc) i had cramps on one side and think they may have been sign of ov. all of a sudden, i felt remarkably attracted to DH (even though we'd agreed we'd wait one cycle!). anyway, we were getting rather smoochy and he got protection out!!! i hadn't realised how much i wanted to try again until I thought, "oh. great. we may as well not bother!" lol! he said he's just nervous about increasing any risks due to impatience, and would rather wait until i've had follow up with consultant which is on 4th Feb.

if they were ov cramps though, af should be here around 10th and then it will be all systems go in terms of knowing ov dates, etc. i hope it happens quite quickly again... i'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooo ready to be a mummy!

i hope all us ladies stay in touch as we move through the boards. best of luck and baby dust to us all!


----------



## deshka

i think that sounds like your ovulating. Well i had a Mc at 19 weeks on 13 jan 2011 and i dunno what i want or what i need. i had a BFNo after 6 days so i guess i was pretty cleared out by then. Ov tests say no ov since, but high temp yest and today. Still not sure what to do . i do i dont i just dunno ... i waited near 10 years to find the right guy and time to have another and i get pregnant first time we decided , just to have our only son taken from us... grrr life eh?


----------



## jbsowers

anangelsmummy said:


> I lost my little girl at 42weeks on the 30.12.10, she was perfect, still dont have a reason for it, found out when i went to be induced that her wee heart had stopped. I am desperate to become pregnant again, think its whats getting me through the grief, god I miss my lil girl so so much and will never replace her just need to fill my empty arms and aching heart. Just wish I could fall pregnant and not know till about 12 weeks im so scared something will go wrong, I wish everyone here who is trying all the luck and best wishes in the world and hope everyones dreams come true. xxx

I'm so sorry for your loss. I could not imagine losing a baby after all that time being pregnant. I just lost my baby at 10 weeks on 1/21/11 The baby had a weak heart beat for almost 2 weeks and then it just stopped. It's so scarry being pregnant after you have had a loss. I have lost 3 babies so far and it's always a worry for me. We are going to try again next month. There is nothing wrong with wanting to fill that empty place in your heart. It really does help the healing process.


----------



## pinkflamingo

we had scans in Dec which confirmed our loss but I wanted to miscarry naturally and it only happened this weekend. We are hoping to try straight away once the bleeding has stopped.

I go through emotions of being excited at the prospect of ttc again, but then apprehension and sadness batter me back down again!

Good luck all xx


----------



## Eternal

wow, its so sad to see how many of us have lost babies in the last 35 days. :hugs::hugs:

Lets hope this year will bring us much better luck, im still hoping for a 2011 baby but i doubt that will happen. even so just being pregnant this year will be great.


----------



## TTC Again

> I'm so sorry for your loss. I could not imagine losing a baby after all that time being pregnant. I just lost my baby at 10 weeks on 1/21/11 The baby had a weak heart beat for almost 2 weeks and then it just stopped. It's so scarry being pregnant after you have had a loss. I have lost 3 babies so far and it's always a worry for me. We are going to try again next month. There is nothing wrong with wanting to fill that empty place in your heart. It really does help the healing process.

I'm in a very similar situation - I had a D&C on 12/30 (so close enough to 2011 to join this thread). My baby had made it to 8 weeks with a weak heartbeat, but at 8w2d there was no longer a heartbeat. This was our third loss in a row, but my first D&C. Now, 4.5 weeks later I'm still getting +HPTs and OPKs (since I had them in the house - I am a POAS'aholic), no sign of my period anywhere. Not sure if I could have possibly ovulated yet...waiting, waiting, waiting.

DH thinks maybe I'm pregant again, but I don't think that's even possible. Went to an RE, but they basically said that until I get a period there isn't much to be done. 

Wishing us all a 2011 baby!!!


----------



## Eternal

awww sorry, sounds stressful. 

i gave in and tested after i said i wouldnt until my period, i have a negative hpt and a positive ovulation! i bled for two and a half weeks and therefore ovulated just over 3 weeks after ercp. 

fingers crossed ladies.


----------



## TTC Again

That's great that you got a + OPK now. At least you can feel on top of your cycle again. I took a new brand of OPK this morning and it was -, so that could be good....meaning that the HCG might be lower now/out of my system...which means AF could arrive (or O) soon. I'm just anxious to get back on track again and start TTC.


----------



## Eternal

yeah its so nice to know my body is doing what it should, compared to how it reacted after i had my son! fingers crossed it stays that way! 

Good luck, hope you get a positive soon xxx


----------



## hollyrose

i had a miscarriage nearly 3 weeks ago and we are ntnp until 1st af comes then will be ttc. hoping i will get a bfp really soon! good luck to everyone who is wishing the same!


----------



## TTC Again

Sorry, Holly. Hope it happens for you again soon. Here's to lots of BFPs for us all in 2011!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I lost our last baby at 12 weeks on January 17th!! and had a dnc on the 18th. I am trying again in a few days if oh allows!!!


----------



## jbsowers

It sounds like you could be pregnant again. Not sure how long it would take to get a bfn. Everyone is different. Do you have any pregnancy symptoms?

We have decided we are ntnp for now. I don't want to miss one chance of getting pregnant again. I hate that empty feeling inside.


----------



## spellfairy

iam understanding why they say wait until after af. so ive decided to npnt method , well what else can i do now lol. Mc 13 jan Negative pregnancy test 6 days later, past 20 odd days negative ovulation tests. Gasie and cramps past 3 days and tonight CM and pinkish? dunno if iam ov, implantion or AF coming... LOST and still empty


----------



## lintu

Hi ladies, can I join in.

I had my ERPC on the 31/01/11 and will be trying to NTNP after my bleeding stops, it took me 12 mths last time and I have everything crossed it wont be another 12 :hugs:

May start my OPK in May for the next few mths I just want to see where mother nature takes me


----------



## Eternal

lintu said:


> Hi ladies, can I join in.
> 
> I had my ERPC on the 31/01/11 and will be trying to NTNP after my bleeding stops, it took me 12 mths last time and I have everything crossed it wont be another 12 :hugs:
> 
> May start my OPK in May for the next few mths I just want to see where mother nature takes me

your still bleeding? eck, you poor thing? have you been back to the doctor?

i was told if i bled for more than 2 weeks to go to my gp and they would refer me back. i spotted the whole time nothing heavy and lasted two and a half weeks. i didnt go as i was pritty sure it was almost done. 

:hugs: i hope you stop soon :hugs:sorry for your loss


----------



## Eternal

spellfairy said:


> iam understanding why they say wait until after af. so ive decided to npnt method , well what else can i do now lol. Mc 13 jan Negative pregnancy test 6 days later, past 20 odd days negative ovulation tests. Gasie and cramps past 3 days and tonight CM and pinkish? dunno if iam ov, implantion or AF coming... LOST and still empty

i know how you feel, i just feel empty, but i was only 11 weeks so cant imagie how it feels to get that far, do you know what cause it? if you dont mind me asking:hugs:


----------



## Eternal

9babiesgone said:


> I lost our last baby at 12 weeks on January 17th!! and had a dnc on the 18th. I am trying again in a few days if oh allows!!!

good luck persuading your husband, sorry for your loss. 9 mc? you poor thing:hugs:


----------



## lintu

Eternal said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, can I join in.
> 
> I had my ERPC on the 31/01/11 and will be trying to NTNP after my bleeding stops, it took me 12 mths last time and I have everything crossed it wont be another 12 :hugs:
> 
> May start my OPK in May for the next few mths I just want to see where mother nature takes me
> 
> your still bleeding? eck, you poor thing? have you been back to the doctor?
> 
> i was told if i bled for more than 2 weeks to go to my gp and they would refer me back. i spotted the whole time nothing heavy and lasted two and a half weeks. i didnt go as i was pritty sure it was almost done.
> 
> :hugs: i hope you stop soon :hugs:sorry for your lossClick to expand...

Hiya, yeah I was told the same thing about the two weeks, but it was only done Monday so im ok :hugs: was expecting to be heavy really but just like a normal bleed if not lighter :shrug:


----------



## Eternal

lintu said:


> Eternal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lintu said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, can I join in.
> 
> I had my ERPC on the 31/01/11 and will be trying to NTNP after my bleeding stops, it took me 12 mths last time and I have everything crossed it wont be another 12 :hugs:
> 
> May start my OPK in May for the next few mths I just want to see where mother nature takes me
> 
> your still bleeding? eck, you poor thing? have you been back to the doctor?
> 
> i was told if i bled for more than 2 weeks to go to my gp and they would refer me back. i spotted the whole time nothing heavy and lasted two and a half weeks. i didnt go as i was pritty sure it was almost done.
> 
> :hugs: i hope you stop soon :hugs:sorry for your lossClick to expand...
> 
> Hiya, yeah I was told the same thing about the two weeks, but it was only done Monday so im ok :hugs: was expecting to be heavy really but just like a normal bleed if not lighter :shrug:Click to expand...

arh sorry, read it wrong, i thought it was the 31/12/10, i clearly need to read things properly lol! yeah mine was really light, i guess some of us eascape lucky, if you an be lucky in this situation


----------



## lintu

Eternal said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eternal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lintu said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, can I join in.
> 
> I had my ERPC on the 31/01/11 and will be trying to NTNP after my bleeding stops, it took me 12 mths last time and I have everything crossed it wont be another 12 :hugs:
> 
> May start my OPK in May for the next few mths I just want to see where mother nature takes me
> 
> your still bleeding? eck, you poor thing? have you been back to the doctor?
> 
> i was told if i bled for more than 2 weeks to go to my gp and they would refer me back. i spotted the whole time nothing heavy and lasted two and a half weeks. i didnt go as i was pritty sure it was almost done.
> 
> :hugs: i hope you stop soon :hugs:sorry for your lossClick to expand...
> 
> Hiya, yeah I was told the same thing about the two weeks, but it was only done Monday so im ok :hugs: was expecting to be heavy really but just like a normal bleed if not lighter :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> arh sorry, read it wrong, i thought it was the 31/12/10, i clearly need to read things properly lol! yeah mine was really light, i guess some of us eascape lucky, if you an be lucky in this situationClick to expand...

not to worry hun, didnt know how to say it with out sounding rude :hugs:

I hope so, altho the cramping last night i could have done without, have a very strange empty feeling also today have been fine since monday but its hit me today


----------



## Eternal

lintu said:


> Eternal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lintu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eternal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lintu said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, can I join in.
> 
> I had my ERPC on the 31/01/11 and will be trying to NTNP after my bleeding stops, it took me 12 mths last time and I have everything crossed it wont be another 12 :hugs:
> 
> May start my OPK in May for the next few mths I just want to see where mother nature takes me
> 
> your still bleeding? eck, you poor thing? have you been back to the doctor?
> 
> i was told if i bled for more than 2 weeks to go to my gp and they would refer me back. i spotted the whole time nothing heavy and lasted two and a half weeks. i didnt go as i was pritty sure it was almost done.
> 
> :hugs: i hope you stop soon :hugs:sorry for your lossClick to expand...
> 
> Hiya, yeah I was told the same thing about the two weeks, but it was only done Monday so im ok :hugs: was expecting to be heavy really but just like a normal bleed if not lighter :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> arh sorry, read it wrong, i thought it was the 31/12/10, i clearly need to read things properly lol! yeah mine was really light, i guess some of us eascape lucky, if you an be lucky in this situationClick to expand...
> 
> not to worry hun, didnt know how to say it with out sounding rude :hugs:
> 
> I hope so, altho the cramping last night i could have done without, have a very strange empty feeling also today have been fine since monday but its hit me todayClick to expand...

im so sorry :hugs: i totally know that empty feeling. it does get better but i still get it! is sometimes hard now we are TTC again and thinking it was just over 3 weeks ago i was 11 weeks and now im trying again! 

its weird having an ercp because i dont feel like i lost the baby, it was just there one minute gone the next, i think that times a lot of time to get used to. :hugs:


Good luck xxx


----------



## spellfairy

eternal.

Nothing yet:( not even a call to go for a follow up scan. I forced my own medical practice to give me anti botics and iron tabs. I will prob hear about the PM soon. I done nearly 3 weeks of researching and ive so far come up with hughes syndrome (after 20 weeks go to pre ec normally) i had pre ec with my first child but then i hadnt so many resp and work to do. Or it coulda been a sch. Mind boggles.. apparently my lovely 19 week old baby was perfect, but iam sure they will check tissue and placenta. IF so iam starting a row over all the blood clots in pregnancy.


----------



## spellfairy

btw i had loadsa Cm last night and pinkish been 22 days since MC but my Cm is like chewing gum and lots of. not sure what is happening but i got a bfn on day 6 and no Ov test has worked so far. might try tonight as the one this morning looked faint but not sure. cheap tests eh?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Eternal said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I lost our last baby at 12 weeks on January 17th!! and had a dnc on the 18th. I am trying again in a few days if oh allows!!!
> 
> good luck persuading your husband, sorry for your loss. 9 mc? you poor thing:hugs:Click to expand...

thanks! my husband has agreed to try in a couple of days when I ovulate!! thanks I hope you get your :bfp: soon!!


----------



## Eternal

spellfairy said:


> eternal.
> 
> Nothing yet:( not even a call to go for a follow up scan. I forced my own medical practice to give me anti botics and iron tabs. I will prob hear about the PM soon. I done nearly 3 weeks of researching and ive so far come up with hughes syndrome (after 20 weeks go to pre ec normally) i had pre ec with my first child but then i hadnt so many resp and work to do. Or it coulda been a sch. Mind boggles.. apparently my lovely 19 week old baby was perfect, but iam sure they will check tissue and placenta. IF so iam starting a row over all the blood clots in pregnancy.

Oh im so sorry, i hope you get answers soon, it must be so worrying! :hugs:


----------



## Mel S

Can I join? I found out I had a MMC on 10th Jan and ERPC on 13th - I was 10 weeks. We are currently NTNP until I get my AF but as I had IUI to get pregnant last time I'm not hopeful....I'm determined not to take any tests until at least the end of March if I haven't had an AF by then as end up getting obsessive about tests...


----------



## TTC Again

Sorry for everyone's losses. We all know how it feels here. Wouldn't wish this on anyone! 

For me, this one has been the worst - the last 2 M/C were early enough where I didn't need a D&C, but this one I did (had D&C on 12/30/10)...it's been 5 weeks now and just FINALLY started getting negative HPTs and OPKs. Started some light (very light) brown spotting today. Hoping this turns into AF soon so we can move forward with a new cycle.

It is really hard not to think about where/how far along I would have been had the pregnancy not terminated, but thinking like that will drive me crazy and I just can't do that to myself. Best friend just had a baby a couple of weeks ago and another very close friend is pregnant right now, so it's hard to not think about it all...taking comfort in my little 2 year old man is the thing that keeps me going through all of this. I just can't wallow in my sadness in front of him.

Love and luck to you all!


----------



## nuala

last week i lost my daughter molly at 24 weeks i was induced as she had Anencephaly she lived for 2 hours which brought some comfort but when is it safe for me to try again? my bleeding is almost gone also kinda scared that people will think i dont love molly and trying to replace her but this is defo not the case


----------



## Eternal

Mel S said:


> Can I join? I found out I had a MMC on 10th Jan and ERPC on 13th - I was 10 weeks. We are currently NTNP until I get my AF but as I had IUI to get pregnant last time I'm not hopeful....I'm determined not to take any tests until at least the end of March if I haven't had an AF by then as end up getting obsessive about tests...

:hugs: im sorry for your loss. oh course you can join :happydance:
Will you do another IUI? 
I keep saying i wont test and giving in ARH! im glad i did as i got my BFN which i was dreading it still saying positive and i got my positive ovulation which i am super excitied about :happydance:because it means my body is working, when i the past it tends to get confusied :dohh:


----------



## Eternal

TTC Again said:


> Sorry for everyone's losses. We all know how it feels here. Wouldn't wish this on anyone!
> 
> For me, this one has been the worst - the last 2 M/C were early enough where I didn't need a D&C, but this one I did (had D&C on 12/30/10)...it's been 5 weeks now and just FINALLY started getting negative HPTs and OPKs. Started some light (very light) brown spotting today. Hoping this turns into AF soon so we can move forward with a new cycle.
> 
> It is really hard not to think about where/how far along I would have been had the pregnancy not terminated, but thinking like that will drive me crazy and I just can't do that to myself. Best friend just had a baby a couple of weeks ago and another very close friend is pregnant right now, so it's hard to not think about it all...taking comfort in my little 2 year old man is the thing that keeps me going through all of this. I just can't wallow in my sadness in front of him.
> 
> Love and luck to you all!

:hugs::hugs:Im so sorry for your losses:hugs::hugs:Im the same, taking comfort in my little boy. its hard having people around with newborns or who are pregnant though :hugs:


----------



## Eternal

nuala said:


> last week i lost my daughter molly at 24 weeks i was induced as she had Anencephaly she lived for 2 hours which brought some comfort but when is it safe for me to try again? my bleeding is almost gone also kinda scared that people will think i dont love molly and trying to replace her but this is defo not the case

Im so so sorry :hugs::hugs: I cant imagine what its like to lose a child at that age. 

I dont know if it different if your further along, i was told i could TTC as soon as i stopped bleeding, so about two weeks after the MC/ercp. I was only 11 weeks though. 

I have a friend who lost their baby at full term, and they tried almost right away and conceieved within a few months and no one has even thought that. its just they need a baby and everyone understand that, we are not replacing our babies, we are just moving on but always remembering.

once again im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## coconut17

Hello everyone,

I hope you don't mind me joining?

I suffered a mc on Jan 12th @ 6 weeks. My world completely fell apart, we had been trying for 6 months. 

Sending you all massive hugs :hugs: at this very sad and difficult time for us all xxxx


----------



## Eternal

coconut17 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope you don't mind me joining?
> 
> I suffered a mc on Jan 12th @ 6 weeks. My world completely fell apart, we had been trying for 6 months.
> 
> Sending you all massive hugs :hugs: at this very sad and difficult time for us all xxxx

welcome coconut17! im so sorry for your loss:hugs: we know your pain, im was simular TTC for 8 months, MC at 11weeks :cry:

Wishing you lots of luck for you BFP, you trying this cycle? my ercp was the 7th and trying this cycle


----------



## TTC Again

nuala said:


> last week i lost my daughter molly at 24 weeks i was induced as she had Anencephaly she lived for 2 hours which brought some comfort but when is it safe for me to try again? my bleeding is almost gone also kinda scared that people will think i dont love molly and trying to replace her but this is defo not the case

Oh, hun, my heart goes out to you. I can not even imagine the pain of losing a pregnancy so far along. Glad to hear the bleeding is almost gone and you are mentally ready to try again. I wouldn't waste even a moment worrying about what other people might think - they don't know what you are feeling and have no right to judge you whatsoever!

Hang in there...talk to your doctor about when it's okay to start trying again. I would imagine they will tell you to wait until you've had 1 regular period and then try again when you feel ready.


Good luck!!! As for me - I FINALLY started AF today! So excited because now I can call the RE and schedule all of the tests they want to do this week. Feel like we're moving in the right direction now. Hope so at least! I jsut want some answers. :shrug:


----------



## coconut17

So sad to hear everyones experiences. We are not alone though, there has to be a little bit of comfort in that at least. 

Yes Eternal, my Dr told me that it would be perfectly fine to start trying again once the bleeding had stopped, so we have. Will find out next week if it's worked :shrug:

I read quite a bit of conflicting info online about when to start ttc again after a mc, but my Dr assured me that it was safe to try straight after. Wouldn't have done it if it wasn't safe I suppose.

How about you, have you started ttc straight away, or have you waited for your first AF? x


----------



## Eternal

yeah we were told to TTC this cycle too. which we have.

i wrote a thread in pregnancy after a loss, asking how long it took to conceive after your loss, the first two (and only so far) have both conceived the first month! yipee! its positive. i dont expect it to happen the same month, but its encouraging to know that its possible :D


----------



## coconut17

Very much so!!!! :thumbup: 

I know 2 people who have been lucky enough to conceive straight after a mc! Sadly one of which made it to 6months with her first baby, but sadly baby died and had to be naturally delivered. But she went on to have a healthy pregnancy and baby straight after her mc. 

Sadly the loss is never forgotten, but there is hope out of there for all of us!!

Hopefully we'll have a good success rate!! 


:dust:

xxx


----------



## Eternal

im sure will, im trying to have some PMA! but i do think we will. there no reason why we would and we def deserve it x


----------



## spellfairy

nuala said:


> last week i lost my daughter molly at 24 weeks i was induced as she had Anencephaly she lived for 2 hours which brought some comfort but when is it safe for me to try again? my bleeding is almost gone also kinda scared that people will think i dont love molly and trying to replace her but this is defo not the case

nuala
I had been thinking about you as i had talked with you as we live in same country:( It was nice you got to spend a few hours with her and it brought you comfort. I lost mine at 19 weeks when he just slipped out way to early :( i dont ever want anyone to think iam replacing him. I would like to get pregnant and get through a few months and also think on my son a lot during that time and when iam ready tell people when iam past 20 weeks or so, easy to say hard to do...:cry:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I really hope that is true, bc I want to get pregnant this month! i have to, last months loss was so devastating and I need some good news.


----------



## lintu

I had my ERPC on the 31st (Monday) and intend to get right back on the horse (so too speak) my urge to be pregnant again is really strong, just need to stop bleeding.

How long after the op did people bleed for? I expected it to be heavy but its more like spotting? sorry i understand if its difficult for people to recall :hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

i stopped bleeding after 3 days then started a lil for 2 days then bfn 7 days after. i think i ov and hopefully will kno by valentines day for af or bfp. i was unbelievably dry until 19-21 days after now im ok, i am getting twinges on my right side so hoping its ovulation/implan. fx for all xxxxxxxx


----------



## jbsowers

I just saw my doctor today after my m/c and D&E on 1/21. She said it's ok to start TTC again if I'm emotionally ready and that there is no medical reason to wait. I stopped bleeding almost a week ago and already have some slippery discharge so I'm hoping I'm getting ready to ovulate again. I was almost 11 weeks when I lost my baby that had a weak heartbeat and I don't feel like I'm replacing this baby but I do want to fill that emptiness I have inside. We really want another baby this year. 

I also just want to say thanks to everyone on these boards. They are great and helped me through alot. It's nice to be able to write about things like this and share with other people who really understand what it feels like :)


----------



## Eternal

lintu said:


> I had my ERPC on the 31st (Monday) and intend to get right back on the horse (so too speak) my urge to be pregnant again is really strong, just need to stop bleeding.
> 
> How long after the op did people bleed for? I expected it to be heavy but its more like spotting? sorry i understand if its difficult for people to recall :hugs:

i spotted for 2 and a half weeks, and was told to wait two weeks anyone to TTC so it wasnt too bad for me. sorry for your loss:hugs: good luck


----------



## Eternal

jbsowers said:


> I just saw my doctor today after my m/c and D&E on 1/21. She said it's ok to start TTC again if I'm emotionally ready and that there is no medical reason to wait. I stopped bleeding almost a week ago and already have some slippery discharge so I'm hoping I'm getting ready to ovulate again. I was almost 11 weeks when I lost my baby that had a weak heartbeat and I don't feel like I'm replacing this baby but I do want to fill that emptiness I have inside. We really want another baby this year.
> 
> I also just want to say thanks to everyone on these boards. They are great and helped me through alot. It's nice to be able to write about things like this and share with other people who really understand what it feels like :)

i lost my baby at 11 weeks too, it had the heart beat the eday before and the next day nothing :cry: i had my ercp on the 7th and i still feel that emptieness from time to time although its a lot easier now. i also want a baby this year, the day we found no heart beat was my 27th birthday so i need to have a baby by my 28th:cry:


----------



## Niamh22

i lost my baby on wednesdya at 10 weeks had it cinfirmed on scan yesterday. going to try again straight away as they said i had the cyst on my ovary for obvulating told me to try and if period dint come in 6 weeks to do a test fingers crossed


----------



## Niamh22

sorry for spelling trying not to cry at the moment my partner is at work and feeling so alone right now


----------



## lintu

aww huni im so sorry :hugs:

I know how your feeling, PM if you need to talk :hugs:


----------



## Eternal

Niamh22 said:


> sorry for spelling trying not to cry at the moment my partner is at work and feeling so alone right now

oh honey, im so so sorry :hugs: i was 11 weeks so i know a bit of how you feel. im sorry you feel so alone, is there no one around? have you passed the baby already? :hugs:

Im so so sorry this has happened, you not alone you have all of us, feel free to PM me if you need to talk/rant/cry.

Most of us ladies are TTC right away, some ladies even get pregnant the same month, but think the odds look good. :hugs:


----------



## AWK10

I had a miscarriage on sunday at 7wks. Had had episodes of light bleeding prior and three scans where all was well... In august last year has a very early miscarrige at 4.5wks.


----------



## Eternal

Im so sorry, sending lots of baby dust to you all, we all need some superglue this time x


----------



## Eternal

hows everyone doing today?


----------



## lintu

I had a bit of a wobble again this morning, just thought this was going to be my year and so far its been bobbins. Were meant to be going out tonight and i just really cant bring myself to go ATM.

I'm trying so hard to keep a PMA but im losing my grip again today. Just really dont know what to do for the best, i just want to not feel like this anymore.

Strange how you go from gloriously happy to this in the blink of an eye.

Sorry girls im really trying to stay +, just not happening today


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am not that great,. my oh wouldnt dtd with me last night. so another fertile day wasted. and i was reminded of my last mc this morning, when my sister emailed me saying she is going to try to have a baby after her wedding. : (


----------



## Eternal

lintu said:


> I had a bit of a wobble again this morning, just thought this was going to be my year and so far its been bobbins. Were meant to be going out tonight and i just really cant bring myself to go ATM.
> 
> I'm trying so hard to keep a PMA but im losing my grip again today. Just really dont know what to do for the best, i just want to not feel like this anymore.
> 
> Strange how you go from gloriously happy to this in the blink of an eye.
> 
> Sorry girls im really trying to stay +, just not happening today

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

you are more than entitled to feel upset and nagative. my PMA changes from day to day. 

if you can go out do, you will probably have a better than you think you will, but i understand you not wanting too, sometimes the motivation to do anything gets too much.

you lost your baby, its ok to feel all that you are feeling, you not going to ever get over losing that baby, and its ok to be sad about it for as long as you need. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Eternal

9babiesgone said:


> I am not that great,. my oh wouldnt dtd with me last night. so another fertile day wasted. and i was reminded of my last mc this morning, when my sister emailed me saying she is going to try to have a baby after her wedding. : (

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
why did she feel the need to do that? does she know you just MC? 

i think i actually missed my fertile days we did it so much (every day and more sometimes) on the lead up to ovulation, but once i got my positive ovulation gave up because we physicallt couldnt do ot anymore, so the days i actually really needed to do it i didnt :wacko: i keep telling myself there is always next month.

go tempt your OH, get out some sexy undies and entice him, i think they feel a lot of the pressure to perform sometimes and it gets too much x


----------



## spellfairy

eternal from what youve just said i reckon youll be carrying a wee girl soon! x the girl spermies last longer xxx


----------



## Xpecta

9babiesgone said:


> I am not that great,. my oh wouldnt dtd with me last night. so another fertile day wasted. and i was reminded of my last mc this morning, when my sister emailed me saying she is going to try to have a baby after her wedding. : (


I'm sorry to hear that! :( Are you going to be okay? Its so hard to be positive for someone in a situation like this hey?


----------



## diverdi

13 days until I fly out to go and see my DH. Haven't had AF yet since medical management on 1st Jan so hoping it comes before the holiday so we have a chance of trying, otherwise I have to wait until April when I'll see him again.
I'm very envious of all you ladies with husbands on the same continent!!


----------



## Mel S

lintu said:


> I had my ERPC on the 31st (Monday) and intend to get right back on the horse (so too speak) my urge to be pregnant again is really strong, just need to stop bleeding.
> 
> How long after the op did people bleed for? I expected it to be heavy but its more like spotting? sorry i understand if its difficult for people to recall :hugs:


I only bled on the day then spotting on and off for a couple of weeks but I think everyone is different.


----------



## Mel S

Niamh22 said:


> sorry for spelling trying not to cry at the moment my partner is at work and feeling so alone right now

Don't worry about it - we have all been there and understand thats the beauty of these theads.:hugs:


----------



## Eternal

spellfairy said:


> eternal from what youve just said i reckon youll be carrying a wee girl soon! x the girl spermies last longer xxx

awwww thanks thats so sweet. i do really hope so, :happydance:my heart says i am but my brain says stop being silly your going be be disappointed :dohh: i think im only 4 days past ovulation :shrug: but who knows, its way too confusing for me. i have only had 4 proper cycles since jan 2009, so not really understand how or what my body should behave. 

how you feeling today?


----------



## Eternal

diverdi said:


> 13 days until I fly out to go and see my DH. Haven't had AF yet since medical management on 1st Jan so hoping it comes before the holiday so we have a chance of trying, otherwise I have to wait until April when I'll see him again.
> I'm very envious of all you ladies with husbands on the same continent!!

that must make things so much harder :hugs: im so sorry. wishing you lots of luck that your fertile when you see your hubby :hugs:


----------



## Mel S

Eternal said:


> hows everyone doing today?


Today isn't so bad - had a good crying session yesterday - find crying always seems to help. 

How are you doing?


----------



## SassyLou

I delivered my beautiful boy on Sunday, I was 16/17 weeks, we'd only heard his heartbeat a few days before. As soon as I looked at him I knew we had to try again, we really want another child, I didn't go through all this not to try again.
I have really irregular cycles (last time soy iso worked for me). So I've already been sorting out my charts, ovulation sticks and thermometer. When I had my MMC at 8 weeks in August I went for a scan afterwards and the woman was convinced I was about to ovulate again, I obviously didn't for another two weeks, I spent two weeks convinced I must be pregnant again. I'm determined this time that even if we decide to wait till after first AF (don't think we will) I'll at least know when I O'd and can predict when AF is due.

No other baby can ever replace my sweet boy but I can't give up TTC again, not yet.

xxx


----------



## Eternal

Mel S said:


> Eternal said:
> 
> 
> hows everyone doing today?
> 
> 
> Today isn't so bad - had a good crying session yesterday - find crying always seems to help.
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...

i agree, a good cry always seems to help, im having a worse day today, no idea why, im super tired and quite down.worried ill end up with depression as i have been on meds for it before and everything seems to be going wrong at the mo.

However, ill be fine, teh cry helped, and hubby and i just went out and bought loads of treats from tesco including ice-cream!!! got some candles and will have a relaxing bath with bubbles and spa jets, and candles. so im feeling better about that.

i think all us ladies should start treating ourselves. im determined if my period shows up im going to do something for me, message, acuouncture, etc. think we all should ... we deserve it!


----------



## MsVikkki

Im so sorry to everyone who has lost a baby. 
I was ttc since june 2009 with no luck
Started to recieve help (tests etc) september 2010
Took a pt on december 24th which i thought was neg
Looked at it on da 1st jan it was pos!
Started to bleed went epu, nufing in my womb
Heartbroken.
Found out i was having an ectopic
Had my MX shot on jan 8th and im trying already
Some will say its too soon but its what i want :(


----------



## spellfairy

eternal we loss a day apart and today and yesterday was my worse day!:( i feel as if everyone has forgotten. I went to the grave and sat by it when my Oh came i had to eventually come away after a few hours crying and it was pitch black. so much for my fear of dark and in a graveyard:( i just dont believe this can happen to one :( we all know how bad it can feel, dont think people relise the loss. I went in the car in my nightgown after getting up from lying cryin in bed all day. I thought it would make me feel better to lie by his grave but its just left me feeling more empty and my Oh most defo thinks iam now crazy (such a strong women and independant normally :( )


----------



## Eternal

spellfairy said:


> eternal we loss a day apart and today and yesterday was my worse day!:( i feel as if everyone has forgotten. I went to the grave and sat by it when my Oh came i had to eventually come away after a few hours crying and it was pitch black. so much for my fear of dark and in a graveyard:( i just dont believe this can happen to one :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
oh honey im so sorry. :hugs: i wish i could actually give you a real hug and just let you cry on my shoulder. i dont think anyone understands like us ladies, even people who have gobe through it in the past forget how bad it feels at the time. although i cant imagine losing a baby at months, i know its so much harder for you than most of us on here. :hugs:

You know you can PM me anytime, if you send a PM ill give you my facebook and then you can email me anytime you like. 

screw other people though, you greieve as much and for as long as you need, the pain will never go but im sure in time it will be less painful, but right now you should take as much time as you need. 

you def need to do something for you though hun, some special you time. are you writting your feelings down? that may help. :hugs::hugs:

sending you massive hugs and keeping your in my thoughts and prayers xxx


----------



## Eternal

MsVikkki said:


> Im so sorry to everyone who has lost a baby.
> I was ttc since june 2009 with no luck
> Started to recieve help (tests etc) september 2010
> Took a pt on december 24th which i thought was neg
> Looked at it on da 1st jan it was pos!
> Started to bleed went epu, nufing in my womb
> Heartbroken.
> Found out i was having an ectopic
> Had my MX shot on jan 8th and im trying already
> Some will say its too soon but its what i want :(

im sorry for your loss and your long journey to motherhood. 

Most of us UK ladies have been told we can try again straight away if we are ready, i had an ercp and lost my baby at 11 weeks. this is the same cycle and im trying as are most of us ladies on here. 

some wait a cycle, and some up to three, but the new research in the UK suggests that there is no reason to wait and the evidence suggests less rish of MC the sooner you get pregnant. 

good luck, and im sorry for your loss:hugs:


----------



## Mel S

SassyLou said:


> I delivered my beautiful boy on Sunday, I was 16/17 weeks, we'd only heard his heartbeat a few days before. As soon as I looked at him I knew we had to try again, we really want another child, I didn't go through all this not to try again.
> I have really irregular cycles (last time soy iso worked for me). So I've already been sorting out my charts, ovulation sticks and thermometer. When I had my MMC at 8 weeks in August I went for a scan afterwards and the woman was convinced I was about to ovulate again, I obviously didn't for another two weeks, I spent two weeks convinced I must be pregnant again. I'm determined this time that even if we decide to wait till after first AF (don't think we will) I'll at least know when I O'd and can predict when AF is due.
> 
> No other baby can ever replace my sweet boy but I can't give up TTC again, not yet.
> 
> xxx

So sorry for your loss - fingers crossed that next time it all works out for you.:hugs:


----------



## Eternal

SassyLou said:


> I delivered my beautiful boy on Sunday, I was 16/17 weeks, we'd only heard his heartbeat a few days before. As soon as I looked at him I knew we had to try again, we really want another child, I didn't go through all this not to try again.
> I have really irregular cycles (last time soy iso worked for me). So I've already been sorting out my charts, ovulation sticks and thermometer. When I had my MMC at 8 weeks in August I went for a scan afterwards and the woman was convinced I was about to ovulate again, I obviously didn't for another two weeks, I spent two weeks convinced I must be pregnant again. I'm determined this time that even if we decide to wait till after first AF (don't think we will) I'll at least know when I O'd and can predict when AF is due.
> 
> No other baby can ever replace my sweet boy but I can't give up TTC again, not yet.
> 
> xxx

im so so sorry for your loss:hugs::hugs::hugs:

your not replacing and no one will think you are. some of us wait a whole and some try again right away. so many ladies fall pregnant really quickly too and there is new evidence that suggests the earlier you conceieve the less lickley you are to MC. 

:hugs: Good luck, im so sorry, i hope your getting lots of support on and off line :hugs:


----------



## Mel S

Eternal said:


> Mel S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eternal said:
> 
> 
> hows everyone doing today?
> 
> 
> Today isn't so bad - had a good crying session yesterday - find crying always seems to help.
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> i agree, a good cry always seems to help, im having a worse day today, no idea why, im super tired and quite down.worried ill end up with depression as i have been on meds for it before and everything seems to be going wrong at the mo.
> 
> However, ill be fine, teh cry helped, and hubby and i just went out and bought loads of treats from tesco including ice-cream!!! got some candles and will have a relaxing bath with bubbles and spa jets, and candles. so im feeling better about that.
> 
> i think all us ladies should start treating ourselves. im determined if my period shows up im going to do something for me, message, acuouncture, etc. think we all should ... we deserve it!Click to expand...

That's exactly how I feel - had a massage the week after my MMC and got my hair done etc and I am determined to spend more time on me now.

If you are feeling that way would your GP be able to offer you any help?

I'm quite lucky that my work offers us free counselling etc if we need it so I have taken it up just to give me sometime to talk and cry freely rather than the brave face I put on most of the time. 

Sending you a big :hugs:


----------



## Eternal

i think its a good thing to be able to talk about things with people if you need.

glad the message and hair cut helped, im thinking of the same this month and if i havent conceived the following month acupuncture. :D


----------



## TTC Again

Ugh - so frustrated. Went to RE for bloodwork and an ultrasound on Friday morning, because I had started bleeding (seemingly AF) 5 weeks after my D&C. They said that the bloodwork came back still with HCG at 46, so I'm still "technically" pregnant. So, though they took about 12 vials of blood, they had to dump them all and are NOT counting this as a new cycle. I'm just confused now. I'm having bleeding as if it's AF, but they say since I still am testing positive it doesn't count. So, I don't know what to expect now in terms of waiting for a REAL cycle....and what the heck is this bleeding if it's not AF? I think I'm going to start charting BBT again and see if I can figure out on my own where the heck I am in my cycle, counting this bleed as AF and see what happens. 

I'm feeling very defeated now. Was really hoping to move forward with testing and TTC again. This sucks!


----------



## Xpecta

That is really strange! I hope its not another early miscarriage!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Eternal said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I am not that great,. my oh wouldnt dtd with me last night. so another fertile day wasted. and i was reminded of my last mc this morning, when my sister emailed me saying she is going to try to have a baby after her wedding. : (
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> why did she feel the need to do that? does she know you just MC?
> 
> i think i actually missed my fertile days we did it so much (every day and more sometimes) on the lead up to ovulation, but once i got my positive ovulation gave up because we physicallt couldnt do ot anymore, so the days i actually really needed to do it i didnt :wacko: i keep telling myself there is always next mont.
> go tempt your OH, get out some sexy undies and entice him, i think they feel a lot of the pressure to perform sometimes and it gets
> 
> too much xClick to expand...

Well we dtd tonight to make up for 2 missed fertile days. So I hope I get an :bfp: from this! My sister does know I had an mc but just doesn't seem to care about telling me of her ttc plans it sucks but I guess I shouldn't be upset. I hope u get to have sex on your fertile days again soon! It sucks when u miss them. I don have ovulation tests just basing mine off the clomid schedule


----------



## 9babiesgone

Xpecta said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I am not that great,. my oh wouldnt dtd with me last night. so another fertile day wasted. and i was reminded of my last mc this morning, when my sister emailed me saying she is going to try to have a baby after her wedding. : (
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that! :( Are you going to be okay? Its so hard to be positive for someone in a situation like this hey?Click to expand...

Ian ok just mad at my sister how r u?


----------



## Xpecta

9babiesgone said:


> Xpecta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I am not that great,. my oh wouldnt dtd with me last night. so another fertile day wasted. and i was reminded of my last mc this morning, when my sister emailed me saying she is going to try to have a baby after her wedding. : (
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that! :( Are you going to be okay? Its so hard to be positive for someone in a situation like this hey?Click to expand...
> 
> Ian ok just mad at my sister how r u?Click to expand...

Yep..I'm mad at your sister for you. Thats a really tough situation! I don't know what I would do in that situation. I have to deal with my sister "Hating" me cause I've been pregnant twice. She's jealous.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I don't hate her per say jus thought it was awful rude to say hey Ian ttc when I just had a mc . Any other time and it would be fine! She also said I should be thankful I already have kids and this is not that important. It really hurt


----------



## diverdi

Ugh! I hate it when people say it's okay you already have kids. It doesn't make it any less painful.
9babiesgone I can kind of understand why your sister told you she was TTC if maybe she was trying to allow you time to prepare yourself so it wouldn't be a shock if/when she manages to get pregnant. I don't know her though but that thought just popped into my head.
Hope you get the sticky bean you deserve soon.


----------



## spellfairy

yip my sisters say that too, there done having kids and one has a new born:( she is planning a christening also , dunno whether il be able to go. had a pinkish discharge and thougt i was out last night :( nothing this morning:) but it could be do to with the few morgans spiced i had OR it could be IB


----------



## 9babiesgone

diverdi said:


> Ugh! I hate it when people say it's okay you already have kids. It doesn't make it any less painful.
> 9babiesgone I can kind of understand why your sister told you she was TTC if maybe she was trying to allow you time to prepare yourself so it wouldn't be a shock if/when she manages to get pregnant. I don't know her though but that thought just popped into my head.
> Hope you get the sticky bean you deserve soon.

No shE could have waited till a monthfrom now when it isn't so fresh. I won't be over it by then but I could better handle it! It sucks bc honestly I think she has one up everyone as soon as I got married both times she was suddenly engaged when I got pregnant she was going to try. It is always an competition and I think it is sad when she tries to compete with my miscarriage by saying she is ttc. And thanks


----------



## Eternal

TTC Again said:


> Ugh - so frustrated. Went to RE for bloodwork and an ultrasound on Friday morning, because I had started bleeding (seemingly AF) 5 weeks after my D&C. They said that the bloodwork came back still with HCG at 46, so I'm still "technically" pregnant. So, though they took about 12 vials of blood, they had to dump them all and are NOT counting this as a new cycle. I'm just confused now. I'm having bleeding as if it's AF, but they say since I still am testing positive it doesn't count. So, I don't know what to expect now in terms of waiting for a REAL cycle....and what the heck is this bleeding if it's not AF? I think I'm going to start charting BBT again and see if I can figure out on my own where the heck I am in my cycle, counting this bleed as AF and see what happens.
> 
> I'm feeling very defeated now. Was really hoping to move forward with testing and TTC again. This sucks!

when was your d&c hun? i can only imagine how frustrating that must be :hugs:i think a lot of peoples bodies do werid things after a MC but i dont suppose that helps. very frustrating! i waitied until i was over three weeks since my MC, i had a BFN for my pregnancy and a few days later a positive for ovulation. so this is a majorly long cycle. i had my ercp on the 7th and im only 5 days past ovulation day :wacko: maybe your body is simular?


----------



## Eternal

9babiesgone said:


> Eternal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I am not that great,. my oh wouldnt dtd with me last night. so another fertile day wasted. and i was reminded of my last mc this morning, when my sister emailed me saying she is going to try to have a baby after her wedding. : (
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> why did she feel the need to do that? does she know you just MC?
> 
> i think i actually missed my fertile days we did it so much (every day and more sometimes) on the lead up to ovulation, but once i got my positive ovulation gave up because we physicallt couldnt do ot anymore, so the days i actually really needed to do it i didnt :wacko: i keep telling myself there is always next mont.
> go tempt your OH, get out some sexy undies and entice him, i think they feel a lot of the pressure to perform sometimes and it gets
> 
> too much xClick to expand...
> 
> Well we dtd tonight to make up for 2 missed fertile days. So I hope I get an :bfp: from this! My sister does know I had an mc but just doesn't seem to care about telling me of her ttc plans it sucks but I guess I shouldn't be upset. I hope u get to have sex on your fertile days again soon! It sucks when u miss them. I don have ovulation tests just basing mine off the clomid scheduleClick to expand...

Glad you got to dtd. its feels much better in a way once you have done it and you think, well at least i have a chance :hugs:

Im so sorry about your sister, she sounds very much like my SIL, if she isnt getting attention she isnt happy and it sounds like your sister is doing the same. it always shocks me at how insesntive and uncaring some people seem to be. 

The whole you already have kids doesnt help either, i mean i do feel lucky in a way compared to the ladies who have lot their firsts, i love being able to hug my baby and think im so lucky to have him. but i also want him to have a sibling and the more time that goes on the older he will be which doesnt fit with the plans "I" had. 

If she says anything again say, well i hope you dont have a miscarriage and if you do i hope people arnt as insenstive to your feelings as your being to mine. she maybe just needs to grow up and realise the world doesnt revolve around her. whens her wedding? i really hope your pregnant before it. 

just sending your hugs :hugs: and let you know i care and are here if you need to talk xxx


----------



## lintu

My bleeding stoped yesterday, 7 days after ERPC.

So we DTD twice this morning :blush: making up for the lack of sex drive whilst pregnant, just pounced again :winkwink: for DH to stop half way through cos i'm bleeding again aaaarrrrrggggghhhhhhh thought i was getting back to normal.

Going to do a HPT tomorrow, nurse recomended i do one in a week to see if its still showing positive


----------



## Eternal

i stoped and started my second week too, think its normal although extremely frustrating as i kept thinking it was done only to spot for a few hours grrr.... good luck for your hpt tomorrow, its such mixed feeling! Hugs to you xxx


----------



## Mel S

lintu said:


> My bleeding stoped yesterday, 7 days after ERPC.
> 
> So we DTD twice this morning :blush: making up for the lack of sex drive whilst pregnant, just pounced again :winkwink: for DH to stop half way through cos i'm bleeding again aaaarrrrrggggghhhhhhh thought i was getting back to normal.
> 
> Going to do a HPT tomorrow, nurse recomended i do one in a week to see if its still showing positive

It's still very early days - I spotted for several weeks, but made the most of the days when I wasn't!!


----------



## Eternal

yeah thats what we did lol!


----------



## Mel S

;) it's gotta be done!!


----------



## Eternal

oh i know :winkwink: especially having not had any while being pregnant lol


----------



## Mel S

Exactly - far too tired for that!


----------



## Eternal

so how are you today?


----------



## Mel S

Had quite a lazy day - but got around to some house bits that had been waiting since the beginning of Jan. Starting a new role at work tomorrow so I am really hoping that it gives me something to focus on for the next few weeks while I wait for AF to start.....

How has your day been?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Eternal said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eternal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I am not that great,. my oh wouldnt dtd with me last night. so another fertile day wasted. and i was reminded of my last mc this morning, when my sister emailed me saying she is going to try to have a baby after her wedding. : (
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> why did she feel the need to do that? does she know you just MC?
> 
> i think i actually missed my fertile days we did it so much (every day and more sometimes) on the lead up to ovulation, but once i got my positive ovulation gave up because we physicallt couldnt do ot anymore, so the days i actually really needed to do it i didnt :wacko: i keep telling myself there is always next mont.
> go tempt your OH, get out some sexy undies and entice him, i think they feel a lot of the pressure to perform sometimes and it gets
> 
> too much xClick to expand...
> 
> Well we dtd tonight to make up for 2 missed fertile days. So I hope I get an :bfp: from this! My sister does know I had an mc but just doesn't seem to care about telling me of her ttc plans it sucks but I guess I shouldn't be upset. I hope u get to have sex on your fertile days again soon! It sucks when u miss them. I don have ovulation tests just basing mine off the clomid scheduleClick to expand...
> 
> Glad you got to dtd. its feels much better in a way once you have done it and you think, well at least i have a chance :hugs:
> 
> Im so sorry about your sister, she sounds very much like my SIL, if she isnt getting attention she isnt happy and it sounds like your sister is doing the same. it always shocks me at how insesntive and uncaring some people seem to be.
> 
> The whole you already have kids doesnt help either, i mean i do feel lucky in a way compared to the ladies who have lot their firsts, i love being able to hug my baby and think im so lucky to have him. but i also want him to have a sibling and the more time that goes on the older he will be which doesnt fit with the plans "I" had.
> 
> If she says anything again say, well i hope you dont have a miscarriage and if you do i hope people arnt as insenstive to your feelings as your being to mine. she maybe just needs to grow up and realise the world doesnt revolve around her. whens her wedding? i really hope your pregnant before it.
> 
> just sending your hugs :hugs: and let you know i care and are here if you need to talk xxxClick to expand...

I hope she doesnt get pregnant that soon bc if she is that selfish, she has no idea what she has to give up for a baby!!

I am very lucky to have kids, but to have her throw that in my face, like my other losses dont matter, was just wrong.
thank you so much for the support! yOU are awesome! I am here for you too! if you need anything.


----------



## spellfairy

Eternal said:


> oh i know :winkwink: especially having not had any while being pregnant lol

i was completely the opposite :winkwink::shrug:


----------



## Eternal

Mel S said:


> Had quite a lazy day - but got around to some house bits that had been waiting since the beginning of Jan. Starting a new role at work tomorrow so I am really hoping that it gives me something to focus on for the next few weeks while I wait for AF to start.....
> 
> How has your day been?

distraction is def a good thing, being a SAHM has its down sides sometimes. sounds good though, what do you do?

Ive been ok, busy day, sundays are usually my busiest, have a sick little boy, he has a cold and a nasty cough poor thing, so hoping im not up all night. otehr than that im good. 

Im trying to decide to be more pro-active this week. need to get some motivation back lol!

i dont like this 2 week wait thing? are you in your 2ww or just waiting for ovulation to start then TTC?


----------



## Eternal

9babiesgone said:


> Eternal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eternal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I am not that great,. my oh wouldnt dtd with me last night. so another fertile day wasted. and i was reminded of my last mc this morning, when my sister emailed me saying she is going to try to have a baby after her wedding. : (
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> why did she feel the need to do that? does she know you just MC?
> 
> i think i actually missed my fertile days we did it so much (every day and more sometimes) on the lead up to ovulation, but once i got my positive ovulation gave up because we physicallt couldnt do ot anymore, so the days i actually really needed to do it i didnt :wacko: i keep telling myself there is always next mont.
> go tempt your OH, get out some sexy undies and entice him, i think they feel a lot of the pressure to perform sometimes and it gets
> 
> too much xClick to expand...
> 
> Well we dtd tonight to make up for 2 missed fertile days. So I hope I get an :bfp: from this! My sister does know I had an mc but just doesn't seem to care about telling me of her ttc plans it sucks but I guess I shouldn't be upset. I hope u get to have sex on your fertile days again soon! It sucks when u miss them. I don have ovulation tests just basing mine off the clomid scheduleClick to expand...
> 
> Glad you got to dtd. its feels much better in a way once you have done it and you think, well at least i have a chance :hugs:
> 
> Im so sorry about your sister, she sounds very much like my SIL, if she isnt getting attention she isnt happy and it sounds like your sister is doing the same. it always shocks me at how insesntive and uncaring some people seem to be.
> 
> The whole you already have kids doesnt help either, i mean i do feel lucky in a way compared to the ladies who have lot their firsts, i love being able to hug my baby and think im so lucky to have him. but i also want him to have a sibling and the more time that goes on the older he will be which doesnt fit with the plans "I" had.
> 
> If she says anything again say, well i hope you dont have a miscarriage and if you do i hope people arnt as insenstive to your feelings as your being to mine. she maybe just needs to grow up and realise the world doesnt revolve around her. whens her wedding? i really hope your pregnant before it.
> 
> just sending your hugs :hugs: and let you know i care and are here if you need to talk xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I hope she doesnt get pregnant that soon bc if she is that selfish, she has no idea what she has to give up for a baby!!
> 
> I am very lucky to have kids, but to have her throw that in my face, like my other losses dont matter, was just wrong.
> thank you so much for the support! yOU are awesome! I am here for you too! if you need anything.Click to expand...

thanks, your such an inspiration, you are going through so much and yet your still so lovely and kind to everyone. And you didnt kill your sister which i would probably have done lol! 

I know, some poeple have no idea what being a mother is about, they think its all cute and fun. being a mum, being pregnant, all of it isnt easy, and what we are going through is so emeotionally draining, you have to love your children to go through this. 

some people just have no clue what to say about a MC, i must say i never understood how it felt, i had friends and family who went through it and ive always been sympathic and kind but until you have been through it you really have no idea. 

Look after yourself :hugs:


----------



## Eternal

spellfairy said:


> Eternal said:
> 
> 
> oh i know :winkwink: especially having not had any while being pregnant lol
> 
> i was completely the opposite :winkwink::shrug:Click to expand...

LOL ... no i couldnt stand it, mostly because i was so sick i think but also because in my first i was told not to as i bled all the way through my first trimester. so think i was too scared, lol, typical!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Eternal said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eternal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eternal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I am not that great,. my oh wouldnt dtd with me last night. so another fertile day wasted. and i was reminded of my last mc this morning, when my sister emailed me saying she is going to try to have a baby after her wedding. : (
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> why did she feel the need to do that? does she know you just MC?
> 
> i think i actually missed my fertile days we did it so much (every day and more sometimes) on the lead up to ovulation, but once i got my positive ovulation gave up because we physicallt couldnt do ot anymore, so the days i actually really needed to do it i didnt :wacko: i keep telling myself there is always next mont.
> go tempt your OH, get out some sexy undies and entice him, i think they feel a lot of the pressure to perform sometimes and it gets
> 
> too much xClick to expand...
> 
> Well we dtd tonight to make up for 2 missed fertile days. So I hope I get an :bfp: from this! My sister does know I had an mc but just doesn't seem to care about telling me of her ttc plans it sucks but I guess I shouldn't be upset. I hope u get to have sex on your fertile days again soon! It sucks when u miss them. I don have ovulation tests just basing mine off the clomid scheduleClick to expand...
> 
> Glad you got to dtd. its feels much better in a way once you have done it and you think, well at least i have a chance :hugs:
> 
> Im so sorry about your sister, she sounds very much like my SIL, if she isnt getting attention she isnt happy and it sounds like your sister is doing the same. it always shocks me at how insesntive and uncaring some people seem to be.
> 
> The whole you already have kids doesnt help either, i mean i do feel lucky in a way compared to the ladies who have lot their firsts, i love being able to hug my baby and think im so lucky to have him. but i also want him to have a sibling and the more time that goes on the older he will be which doesnt fit with the plans "I" had.
> 
> If she says anything again say, well i hope you dont have a miscarriage and if you do i hope people arnt as insenstive to your feelings as your being to mine. she maybe just needs to grow up and realise the world doesnt revolve around her. whens her wedding? i really hope your pregnant before it.
> 
> just sending your hugs :hugs: and let you know i care and are here if you need to talk xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I hope she doesnt get pregnant that soon bc if she is that selfish, she has no idea what she has to give up for a baby!!
> 
> I am very lucky to have kids, but to have her throw that in my face, like my other losses dont matter, was just wrong.
> thank you so much for the support! yOU are awesome! I am here for you too! if you need anything.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, your such an inspiration, you are going through so much and yet your still so lovely and kind to everyone. And you didnt kill your sister which i would probably have done lol!
> 
> I know, some poeple have no idea what being a mother is about, they think its all cute and fun. being a mum, being pregnant, all of it isnt easy, and what we are going through is so emeotionally draining, you have to love your children to go through this.
> 
> some people just have no clue what to say about a MC, i must say i never understood how it felt, i had friends and family who went through it and ive always been sympathic and kind but until you have been through it you really have no idea.
> 
> Look after yourself :hugs:Click to expand...

I try to be nice to everyone I Meet. you never know what they are going through, I dont think my sister has learnt that lesson yet. I am here for you if you need to vent or talk about your mc's or just talk at all. just pm me!!
being a mom is not easy but it is so worth it, my sister thinks it is all babies, and bath time and giggles. Little does she know!! My daughter was hospitalized at 3 months for seizures, and has mild autism. I think she is going to get a handful when she has a baby. LOL But at least I try to be nice to her.


----------



## Eternal

you such a good person! you sister is going to struggle but she is lucky to have a wonderful sister for advice and support when she does. noticed you ovulated today, fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Mrs.Stockdale

Hiya I went for a scan on the 7th Jan (thought I was 14 weeks) and found out I had a missed mc. Baby stopped growing at 8 weeks. So I had a d&c on the 8th. We are now trying again. Ifeel like what happend did so for a reason and that we will get pregnant again. It is very tough though when you wanted the little angel so bad! Fingers crossed for you and let us know how it goes x
Chelsea
Jefferson 15 months
1 angel 08/01/11


----------



## Eternal

Mrs.Stockdale said:


> Hiya I went for a scan on the 7th Jan (thought I was 14 weeks) and found out I had a missed mc. Baby stopped growing at 8 weeks. So I had a d&c on the 8th. We are now trying again. Ifeel like what happend did so for a reason and that we will get pregnant again. It is very tough though when you wanted the little angel so bad! Fingers crossed for you and let us know how it goes x
> Chelsea
> Jefferson 15 months
> 1 angel 08/01/11

our dates are quite simular, our baby died on the 5th (we know it was that day as it had a heartbeat on the dopplar the day before), had ercp on the 7th! my baby was 11 and a half weeks, measuring pritty much what it should have been (couple of days out). i have a nearly 14 month old son. 

is this your sam cycle? it is mine, we have been trying this cycle, i ovulated and now im about 6 days past ovulation (i think) although who knows what my body will go this cycle. how ar eyou feeling, im so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Eternal said:


> you such a good person! you sister is going to struggle but she is lucky to have a wonderful sister for advice and support when she does. noticed you ovulated today, fingers crossed for you xxx

Yeah I am going by the clomid, 5-9 days after taking it that I will ovulate!!! this my last fertile day according to that! I just hope my husband will be up for dtd tonight, bc we had a housing inspection and we both had to clean the house like squeaky clean with nothing left undone. so I hope he is able to do it tonight. I dont want to miss our chance.


----------



## Eternal

awww thats rubbish, i hope that went well and you find the energy to dtd tonight ... lots of luck x


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks!!! I hope we can too!!! I just hope this cycle is the one that sticks for me. 
Hoping for a sticky bean soon for you too. :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Eternal

thats, im hoping its your cycle too, you could do with some good news!

I think i may be out! not sure its hard to tell but had some slight spotting (TMI thin thready bit of blood, only when i wiped) if i ovulated when i think i did (i tested) then its very early. we did have sex earlier so could have been that. who knows, i guess ill see if there is more by the moring. 

good luck tonight! fingers and toes crossed for you x


----------



## spellfairy

oh eternal you r still in ! and so am i! we will have our babies!


----------



## Eternal

thanks hun, i am so full or weird emotions when i saw the blood. firstly thought its implantation bleeding, then thought its my peirod which made me all sad thinking about the MC and now im not sure lol! i just need to learn to be patient i think lol! 

How are you?


----------



## spellfairy

exactly same as you!!! when i saw the pinkish sat night i was devasted!:( but then it went away (hoping it wasnt the few drinks i took as that happens) the cramps have gone, just a dulling pain every now and then. Last weekend the cramps and esp of left hand side OUCH! butttt i think iam still in cos no blood. I tried a cheapie today but there crap anyways so that bfn i am not accepting anyways as last time they didnt show and the expensive ones did! i do rant... but ive bitten my nails, i cant stop thinking of it. and i feel as if my life depends on me being pregnant... Thank god i have a child or i would be even worse!!!!!!! Least i know i can have a healthy child... i just want another YESTERDAY LOL ohhh i just got another dulling pain and feel i bit sickly... please AF stay away pleaseeee


----------



## 9babiesgone

Eternal said:


> thats, im hoping its your cycle too, you could do with some good news!
> 
> I think i may be out! not sure its hard to tell but had some slight spotting (TMI thin thready bit of blood, only when i wiped) if i ovulated when i think i did (i tested) then its very early. we did have sex earlier so could have been that. who knows, i guess ill see if there is more by the moring.
> 
> good luck tonight! fingers and toes crossed for you x

maybe it is implantation?? I am trying to think about dtd tonight! I am getting nervous. I really want this cycle to be the one for us!!! 
I hope it isnt your af, and hoping it is just implantation.

:hugs:
:dust:


----------



## Xpecta

Eternal said:


> thats, im hoping its your cycle too, you could do with some good news!
> 
> I think i may be out! not sure its hard to tell but had some slight spotting (TMI thin thready bit of blood, only when i wiped) if i ovulated when i think i did (i tested) then its very early. we did have sex earlier so could have been that. who knows, i guess ill see if there is more by the moring.
> 
> good luck tonight! fingers and toes crossed for you x


That sounds like implantation bleeding to me!! What colour was it?


----------



## Caezzybe

I had a loss on 28th Jan at 6+5 and am trying again when I get my first period. I've just about stopped bleeding properly now but am still having a bit of spotting. I'm absolutely gutted to have lost my little angel but have to pick myself up and try again. Good luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## spellfairy

ohh sorry for ur loss:(

eternal and expecta i had cramps dulling ones so though AF comin, but then few burps and bit sick eww tmi? omg i hate this 22w! i totally feel like throwing up my supper!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am breaking out badly! only in the last few days, maybe the sex the last few days made me preggo. I hate when I try to pick out symptoms this early. I am probably not going to get pregnant this cycle. I need to dtd tonight. I am so nervous.


----------



## spellfairy

get off here and get urself ready :) have funxxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

eh I am trying to get off here, but I wont be doing it fora couple of hours, bc it isnt bed time yet. LOL


----------



## kaicyn

My precious baby boy Alexander Scott became an Angel on 1/12/11 and I am trying again. Good luck to you!!


----------



## Xpecta

kaicyn said:


> My precious baby boy Alexander Scott became an Angel on 1/12/11 and I am trying again. Good luck to you!!


I lost my baby on the 12th too. It seems as though you were much further along that I was though. I'm sorry for your loss!


----------



## spellfairy

i was the 13 jan 2011 :( fairy dust to us all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

I lost mine on january 17th, at 12 weeks. we didnt dtd last night. uggh. oh was too tired. that was my ovulation date. I think I may be out, I had sex on only a few "fertile " days. but not my ovulation day. so I think I may have missed out.


----------



## Eternal

No more blood this far today! So hoping thats a good sign. Although (TMI WARNING) when I wiped this morning I had loads of what looked like very fertile mucus! ARH! Whats that about? so confused, might take a ovulation test later and see what that says, because im quite confused. 


*Spellfairy* - Im glad im not the only one experiencing this and feeling this way, although I suppose we all feel the same at AF. I ended up crying myself to sleep last night I am just so devastated, husband came to bed to comfort me but he really doenst know what to say, and I guess has no idea what its like to be in this 2ww thing.

Im like you so glad I have my son, although im planned loads this week to try and distract me a bit but sam (my son) has been ill so had to cancel and thats given me too much time to think. Lol! I think I should be something like 7dpo, what are you? 


Ive had some very mild weird feelings, but not sure what they are. I know what you mean about feeling sick though. Really hoping AF stays away for you! I sounds positive though so fingers crossed. 


*9babiesgone* - well did you dtd? I hope so, really hoping this is your month too ... you on Clomid this cycle then? As you say maybe you are already ... that would be fab! Its horrible just know knowing isnt it?
And by the way, you dont have to have sex at bed time ;-) lol! Lunch time sex is the best lol!

*Xpecta *- It was bright red, stringy stuff, I have had it before but only after sex when I was pregnant, I never noticed it before AF but blood is still blood :S we were quite rough though so could maybe just be that 

*Caezzy bee*- Im so sorry for your loss, this is my same cycle as my MC which was the 7th, so its a really long cycle, I had some spotting yesterday but if its not AF then I still have a week to go! So be prepared for a long cycle. Again im so sorry for you loss, its so soul destroying to loss a baby, look after yourself. PM me if you need to chat x

*Kaicyn* - Im so sorry for your loss ... wishing you lots of luck, Xpecta's Mc was the 12th, so you might be very similar dates ... saying that I ovulated a lot later than I thought I would, so this is a really late cycle. Its hard to know what to expect your first after a MC. Wishing you lots of luck. Im sorry for your loss. How many weeks were you?


----------



## Eternal

9babiesgone said:


> I lost mine on january 17th, at 12 weeks. we didnt dtd last night. uggh. oh was too tired. that was my ovulation date. I think I may be out, I had sex on only a few "fertile " days. but not my ovulation day. so I think I may have missed out.

im so sorry, its doesnt mean your out though, as you say you could already be pregnant. next month im planning to try the smep, found a good website that says after a MC it can increase your chances my 40%, it classes your first month as the cycle after AF so have the chance to try that. it says to dtd after ovulation too, not sure what the logic is but no harm in trying. i didnt do the deed on my ovulation day either, sucks doenst it? next time tell them you cant have an inspection as you are going to be having sex, all day lol!:hugs:


----------



## Eternal

ok no idea where i got the 40% from, obviously made that up in my head lol!

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

cant hurt though x


----------



## 3boys

hey guys i should be 7wks today, but was told last week that i had a blighted ovum, im scheduled for a d&c tomorrow although dont know if i will need it as ive started spotting brown blood. But anyway hopefully i can join you soon with ttc! x x


----------



## Eternal

im so sorry ... good luck, i had a d&c, so if you have any questions feel free to ask me


----------



## 3boys

thanks hun, but im good! i had one in 2007 so unfortunately i know what to expect! x x


----------



## Eternal

im so sorry! good luck and wishing you lots of luck with TTC again x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Eternal said:


> No more blood this far today! So hoping thats a good sign. Although (TMI WARNING) when I wiped this morning I had loads of what looked like very fertile mucus! ARH! Whats that about? so confused, might take a ovulation test later and see what that says, because im quite confused.
> sam (my son) has been ill so had to cancel and thats given me too much time to think. Lol! I think I should be something like 7dpo, what are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9babiesgone* - well did you dtd? I hope so, really hoping this is your month too ... you on Clomid this cycle then? As you say maybe you are already ... that would be fab! Its horrible just know knowing isnt it?
> And by the way, you dont have to have sex at bed time ;-) lol! Lunch time sex is the best lol!

NO he ended up being too tired for sex. uggh. I was on clomid this cycle. now it will probably be next cycle that I get my :bfp: I hope I already made the baby in there on some of those fertile days but since it wasnt the day I ovulated I am so sick of waiting. we only have sex at bed time, bc my husband works all day.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Eternal said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I lost mine on january 17th, at 12 weeks. we didnt dtd last night. uggh. oh was too tired. that was my ovulation date. I think I may be out, I had sex on only a few "fertile " days. but not my ovulation day. so I think I may have missed out.
> 
> im so sorry, its doesnt mean your out though, as you say you could already be pregnant. next month im planning to try the smep, found a good website that says after a MC it can increase your chances my 40%, it classes your first month as the cycle after AF so have the chance to try that. it says to dtd after ovulation too, not sure what the logic is but no harm in trying. i didnt do the deed on my ovulation day either, sucks doenst it? next time tell them you cant have an inspection as you are going to be having sex, all day lol!:hugs:Click to expand...

thanks! I hope i am not out of thegame! I really do. I dont want to wait till next month to try again. I Might have to look into that, if I didnt get myself pregnant this month.

I cant really tell them that, bc we are moving out and it is required pre-inspection. too bad though, bc it was nervewrecking.


----------



## Eternal

awww i hope you are pregnant anyway. my husband works during the day too, but weekends and occasionally lunch times (he travels around so pops in if he is near home)! lunch time is the best though, feels so naughty, he is a gas man so totally feels like im having an affair with the gas man lol! 

im the same as you though, im really really hoping i am, but if i were to look at what i would have done for a perfect cycle then im convinced i can be. the point is it can happen with just doing it once lol so there is no reason why we cant be pregnant we just miss our optimum days, but that doenst stop us getting pregnant!

fingers crossed hun.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I hope we both our pregnant!! I really need this. My husband is in the marine corp so he rarely come homes for lunch. I really am upset we didnt dtd last night. I not only wanted to bc of of ttc but also bc I wanted to have sex. but he was too tired, it is frustrating. LOL

the gas man that is funny!! I am glad you are enjoying your lunch time sex times. 
hehe


----------



## Mel S

Eternal said:


> Mel S said:
> 
> 
> Had quite a lazy day - but got around to some house bits that had been waiting since the beginning of Jan. Starting a new role at work tomorrow so I am really hoping that it gives me something to focus on for the next few weeks while I wait for AF to start.....
> 
> How has your day been?
> 
> distraction is def a good thing, being a SAHM has its down sides sometimes. sounds good though, what do you do?
> 
> Ive been ok, busy day, sundays are usually my busiest, have a sick little boy, he has a cold and a nasty cough poor thing, so hoping im not up all night. otehr than that im good.
> 
> Im trying to decide to be more pro-active this week. need to get some motivation back lol!
> 
> i dont like this 2 week wait thing? are you in your 2ww or just waiting for ovulation to start then TTC?Click to expand...


How is your little boy now? Hope he didn't keep you awake

Hope you are succeeding with the proactive motivation thing - I went and got myself a gym programme yesterday to try and get fit...

I hated the 2WW wait, haven't had AF yet so just seeing what happens but as I had IUI to conceive last time i'm not overly hopeful...


----------



## Eternal

he kept us that night but slept though last night! he is getting better, it so hard when they are young and dont understand whats happening to them. 

good luck with your 2ww, when are you due? when will be your next IUI?


----------



## Eternal

The Witch:witch: got me! Im ok, my cycle is well messed up, surprise surprise, Onto EMSP ... im good though, its going to happen this time.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Eternal said:


> The Witch:witch: got me! Im ok, my cycle is well messed up, surprise surprise, Onto EMSP ... im good though, its going to happen this time.

Oh my! I am so sorry you got your af!! I hope this next cycle you will get your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

Eternal said:


> The Witch:witch: got me! Im ok, my cycle is well messed up, surprise surprise, Onto EMSP ... im good though, its going to happen this time.

GUTTED>>>> You Mc on the 12th? i was on the 13th? oh nooooo i feel mine coming and i keep thinking i see a line:( but iam not out til the witch comes:dohh: POSITIVE thoughts! if not eternal we can be on the same cycle then next month...moral and all that.


----------



## Eternal

Thanks ladies, im ok, Glad i have you all for surport so i know ill be fine. 

Spellfairy - i MC on the 7th and stop doing this to yourself, two lines are two lines. fingers and toes crossed for you babe. i really really hope you are!


----------



## Mel S

Eternal said:


> he kept us that night but slept though last night! he is getting better, it so hard when they are young and dont understand whats happening to them.
> 
> good luck with your 2ww, when are you due? when will be your next IUI?

Thats good that he is getting better. 

I honestly don't know when I'm due - I had my D&C on the 14th Jan so I take it anytime now. Haven't decided on the next IUI yet - probably in a few months as need another referral I expect. But going to try and not think about it yet.

sorry about AF - fingers crossed for next month.


----------



## Eternal

Good luck, i had my d&c on the 7th of Jan and had my first AF today so it took awhile.


----------



## Mel S

Going by that mine should be here next week then.....


----------



## Eternal

Well maybe you wont have it! you never know people talk about the fertility boost you are supposed to get when you have just had a MC, fingers crossed you will expereince that this time. you certainly deserve it! i really hope so xxx


----------



## 3boys

went for my d&c today for my "blighted ovum" and they scanned me to be sure and found a heartbeat and a yoke sac, they said im not out of the woods yet as the gestational sac is irregular but at least there is hope, i also rang on the way home for my hct results and they went from 11400 to 25000 and the doc said they were perfect but she just wants to have another scan nct week to see whats going on! can you believe it?


----------



## Niamh22

Oh my god3 boys that is fantastic news you must elated and a little shocked i would imagine congratulations fingers crossed for next week x


----------



## 3boys

thanks hun, yes i am so shocked and happy but also a little scared of getting crushed again!


----------



## diverdi

3boys said:


> went for my d&c today for my "blighted ovum" and they scanned me to be sure and found a heartbeat and a yoke sac, they said im not out of the woods yet as the gestational sac is irregular but at least there is hope, i also rang on the way home for my hct results and they went from 11400 to 25000 and the doc said they were perfect but she just wants to have another scan nct week to see whats going on! can you believe it?

That's great, you must feel so relieved they did another scan. Think we'll all have our fingers crossed for you.


----------



## xSamanthax

I can't wait for AF to come so i can start TTC again, I found out i was loosing my Baby Angel on the 13th of Jan, so if my periods are still nearish to normal i should see the silly :witch: on Saturday..... fingers crossed


----------



## xSamanthax

3boys said:


> went for my d&c today for my "blighted ovum" and they scanned me to be sure and found a heartbeat and a yoke sac, they said im not out of the woods yet as the gestational sac is irregular but at least there is hope, i also rang on the way home for my hct results and they went from 11400 to 25000 and the doc said they were perfect but she just wants to have another scan nct week to see whats going on! can you believe it?

That is great news hun, so glad that they did another scan first! Fingers crossed he/she really is a sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## Mel S

3boys said:


> went for my d&c today for my "blighted ovum" and they scanned me to be sure and found a heartbeat and a yoke sac, they said im not out of the woods yet as the gestational sac is irregular but at least there is hope, i also rang on the way home for my hct results and they went from 11400 to 25000 and the doc said they were perfect but she just wants to have another scan nct week to see whats going on! can you believe it?

Fingers crossed for you - hopefully you just weren't as far along as you thought you were and it will be ok.


----------



## Mel S

Eternal said:


> Well maybe you wont have it! you never know people talk about the fertility boost you are supposed to get when you have just had a MC, fingers crossed you will expereince that this time. you certainly deserve it! i really hope so xxx

Thanks will keep you posted.... How are you feeling today?


----------



## Eternal

*3 boys* - Great news, keep us posted 

xSamanthax - I had my MC on the 7th and my first AF yesterday, so might take awhile, good luck with TTC xxx

Mel S - Im ok, how are you?


----------



## 3boys

thanks guys! x x


----------



## Mel S

Eternal said:


> *3 boys* - Great news, keep us posted
> 
> xSamanthax - I had my MC on the 7th and my first AF yesterday, so might take awhile, good luck with TTC xxx
> 
> Mel S - Im ok, how are you?

I'm knackered today - spent a couple of hours in the gym straight from work but its a good distraction technique. Have a bit of a lie in tomorrow as well :winkwink:


----------



## Eternal

lol, enjoy your lay in! arnt you good going to the gym, i need to get more active, but im def not a gym person.


----------



## Xpecta

3boys said:


> went for my d&c today for my "blighted ovum" and they scanned me to be sure and found a heartbeat and a yoke sac, they said im not out of the woods yet as the gestational sac is irregular but at least there is hope, i also rang on the way home for my hct results and they went from 11400 to 25000 and the doc said they were perfect but she just wants to have another scan nct week to see whats going on! can you believe it?

That's amazing!!! I can't believe it!! Congrats! I really hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am so tired of waiting. why cant it be the 20th already?


----------



## Mel S

Eternal said:


> lol, enjoy your lay in! arnt you good going to the gym, i need to get more active, but im def not a gym person.

I'm really not a gym person either but figure that getting active can't be a bad thing to do. Plus my clothes are still tight from where I had begun to expand :growlmad:


----------



## Mel S

9babiesgone said:


> I am so tired of waiting. why cant it be the 20th already?

I know its frustrating but it really will come round soon enough. :hugs:


----------



## Eternal

Well, im feeling more motiavted and know i need to exercise more so hopfully that will keep up. 

Today i went to see a friend who specialises in alternative therapies, i had a few different things including refelxology (which i didnt think i would be able to let someone tough my feet but it was fine) and acupressure (uses the same points as the acupunture but applied pressure instead of needles). 

I bought and ordered different drugs to try too, so i will be taking;
Maca - Whole cycle 
Vitex - whole cycle except menstruation 
Evening primrose oil - menstruation to ovulation 
Fkaxseed oil - ovulation - menstruation 
Royal jelly - everyday


I took loads of things when i conceived sam and ive spent a lot of time reading up on these so fingers crossed.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Mel S said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I am so tired of waiting. why cant it be the 20th already?
> 
> I know its frustrating but it really will come round soon enough. :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks!!! 
I really hope it does. how are you?



Eternal said:


> Well, im feeling more motiavted and know i need to exercise more so hopfully that will keep up.
> 
> Today i went to see a friend who specialises in alternative therapies, i had a few different things including refelxology (which i didnt think i would be able to let someone tough my feet but it was fine) and acupressure (uses the same points as the acupunture but applied pressure instead of needles).
> 
> I bought and ordered different drugs to try too, so i will be taking;
> Maca - Whole cycle
> Vitex - whole cycle except menstruation
> Evening primrose oil - menstruation to ovulation
> Fkaxseed oil - ovulation - menstruation
> Royal jelly - everyday
> 
> 
> I took loads of things when i conceived sam and ive spent a lot of time reading up on these so fingers crossed.

I love maca. it is great for not only reproductive reasons but for overall health. I took evening primrose oil before my ovulation. I have heard vitex is good, do you know anything about it?


----------



## spellfairy

wow brill eternal! your on the ball. Iam either waiting for a BFp or a AF so i can get started also. Feels weird but i feel pregnant... i just want it too bad... postive thought missus...


----------



## princess_bump

could i join you ladies?
we only lost our 'little lamb' on the 6th of feb, but we're going to start trying straight away. i was 5 weeks and 2 days, and we miss him so much :(
i've been reading lots about ttc after miscarriage and i'm desperately hoping to catch the fertile window, if it exists!
so hi :hi: i'm carly
xx


----------



## princess_bump

spellfairy said:


> wow brill eternal! your on the ball. Iam either waiting for a BFp or a AF so i can get started also. Feels weird but i feel pregnant... i just want it too bad... postive thought missus...

wishing you lots of luck for this cycle spellfairy, hope af stays away for you :hugs: xx


----------



## spellfairy

princess_bump said:


> spellfairy said:
> 
> 
> wow brill eternal! your on the ball. Iam either waiting for a BFp or a AF so i can get started also. Feels weird but i feel pregnant... i just want it too bad... postive thought missus...
> 
> wishing you lots of luck for this cycle spellfairy, hope af stays away for you :hugs: xxClick to expand...

get ur ov tests bought now and start straight off as i started 7 days after. there was a women earlier this week who was told at her mc that her ovary was just about to release an egg.


----------



## xSamanthax

How is everyone doing today?? 

I don't know if i'm coming down with something or if my AF is finally on the way (my AF if still on track should hopefully show its face tomorrow) as i've been feeling really sick and drained the past couple of days, it's the feeling sick that really makes me feel bad, its constant. I know i'm not BFP as we have been using condoms, we don't want to TTC again until i've had my first AF after the MC. I just feel so rubbish at the moment. Anyway enough of the pity party..... 

Hope everyone that is TTC this month get the BFP they want!! :hugs:


----------



## Niamh22

yeah that was me and i did i obvulated on monday/tuesday and i had my miss carriage last wed confirmed on scan on the thurs. so now waiting the 4/5 weeks he told me to wait before i did a test if AF didn't show up. Welcome Carly sorry for your loss x


----------



## princess_bump

niamh - thank you, wishing you so much luck for your bfp this cycle. sorry for all the questions, should i wait 4/5 weeks following my mc for testing or af to show? 

spellfairy, my ov test's arrived this morning and the bleeding has stopped, that's our green light i suppose! nervous and excited about it all at once. thanks for your support hon :)

samantha :hugs: rant away, that's what we're here for :hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

what niamh means is the tried over the ov time but now she has to wait 4-5 weeks to see if she caught that egg:) hope so !! what a miracle that would be. MOther nature is so harsh to us but sometimes throws us all sorts or miracles .

Princess bump still a bfn (cheapi tests which are crap before dont normally work on me til i am 5 weeks pregnant). If af dont rear her head today i might buy a dear test today and test tonight or tomorrow or maybe valentines day ... jeesh this wait... i promised myself i wouldnt get carried away and here iam the serial tester already... my body cannot cope with being empty. i miss the flutters, i miss the kicks and punches, i would love for a miracle to happen this month, only you girls and my close friend and Oh will know....


----------



## Eternal

*9babiesgone* - thanks yeah, this will be my first time using maca, its not come yet, I ordered it online but I have spent a lot of time reading up on it and it sounds fab! So im very excited. Vitex I used when I conceived my son, so im fairly confident it works, its also what is contained in the ferti-aid and fertility blend products which so many people are successful with. I prefer it being separate though so I can control when I take it and how much. 
The thing I like about maca is that you can still take it during pregnancy and it supposed to be good at maintain progesterone levels so helps prevent miscarriage and because its just a food its safe. 

*Spellfairy* - im convinced your already pregnant, so don&#8217;t take anything. I really really hope you are. If not then when AF arrives you can look into what you could take, but for now, im convinced your pregnant so just let me know when you test. I really want this month to happen for you xxx

*Princess_bump* - hello and welcome, I am so sorry for your loss. I have read up on the fertile window too and there are enough ladies on here who get pregnant before their AF and on their first cycle to support that. I also read that doing the SMEP really increases your chances on your first cycle trying (after AF) so ill be trying that this month, def cant hurt. Wishing you loads of luck. 
Everyone is different to if they ovulate the first cycle, how long you will still show positive and when your Af will show up. I would probably just wait for AF to show, you wouldn&#8217;t want to get a positive at 5 weeks which was because of the MC and not a new pregnancy. 
For me I bled for 2 and a half weeks, I ovulated a week later and Af turned up a week later. So a bit of a weird cycle. Good luck. 

*xSamanthax* - Sorry your feeling rubbish, hopfully it will show up on time and you can start TTC again and get your BFP on your first cycle. Glad to hear you have convinced your OH to dtd again. Good luck


----------



## Niamh22

getting excited for you spell fairy, you having any pregnancy symptoms, think that is my sickness i am all trying to spot symptoms lol. 

Eternal i'm interested in everything you are going to take i only take folic acid should i be taking more how do they help? or where is best for me to read up on them?


----------



## Eternal

you dont need to take more folic acid unless you are advised to but can safely take up to 800mg, which is what you should take when pregnant. 

the one you could read up on to start with is maca, its a food so its safe, just google things like maca and fetility and you will read loads. im a big fan of this site 
https://natural-fertility-info.com/maca

i know my problem is hormone balencing, i actually think im pritty fertile when my hormones are hehaving as each time they are ive gotten pregnant on my second cycle. 

that site also talks about vetix here we call it angus cactus. i used that with my son so i think it works for me, plus a lot of the "miricle drugs" such as fertili-aid contain that, which obviously speaks for itself. 

i would safe to read up youself, dont just read the forums, do your own study as there are two sides to each story, there are just as many sites saying not to take them. if you dont think your going to have problems conceiving then dont take them as they could mess you up. 

As i say i know i have a hormorne inbalence, and my cycle was warped last month (although it could have just been because of the MC). i want to try these natural appreaches first before ended up on medication and articial hormones to regularate me. 

hope that helps, PM me if you have any questions and ill try my best to help


----------



## 9babiesgone

Eternal said:


> *9babiesgone* - thanks yeah, this will be my first time using maca, its not come yet, I ordered it online but I have spent a lot of time reading up on it and it sounds fab! So im very excited. Vitex I used when I conceived my son, so im fairly confident it works, its also what is contained in the ferti-aid and fertility blend products which so many people are successful with. I prefer it being separate though so I can control when I take it and how much.
> The thing I like about maca is that you can still take it during pregnancy and it supposed to be good at maintain progesterone levels so helps prevent miscarriage and because its just a food its safe.

I Love maca!! we can be maca junkies together!! LOL

I am having a really hard day, some times I think my support isnt wanted, not here on this thread, but other places. : (

I need some good news. some good happy place to think of


----------



## spellfairy

prenatal for the chemist is only 5.25 i started taking this 2 weeks after mc when i found it. app its one tab with everything in it including folic acid.

yeah i have had headaches, stomach cramps, ib, right hand pain, peein a lot. but feels like af coming, you know that feeling. ive temps of 36.4 and still loadsa cm. iam on day 30 now and long not to feel empty. in sept we started trying after my period started start of sept. i found out 4th oct exactly 30 days later with a bfp. this time im messed up cos mc , fingers crossed. i think im going to test again today ! jeeshhh £££ but either that or hundred s if this cost me a shrink lol joking!


----------



## Eternal

9babiesgone - you ok? someone say anything? your so lovely, your support is always wanted.

spellfairy - sounds promising ... let us know what the test says. fingers and toes crossed hun xxx


----------



## princess_bump

9babiesgone - :hugs: so sorry to hear your having a rough day :(
spell fairy - lots of positive symptoms there! i really hope this is your bfp for you.

like eternal i've been taking vitex (agnus castus) again, since our loss. i took it for our 'lucky month' of ttc, so thought i was worth trying again. i'd read a lot about it's properties in relation to pcos, which i've had for a long time, so thought i was worth a try again. especially as prior to our loss, af had began to be terribly heavy and longer again.
tomorrow willl be a week since we first got our bfn and our loss began, although i'm hoping af wont show, i shall be bitter-sweat 'pleased' when/if she does after this, hope that makes sense!


----------



## Niamh22

fingers crossed for you spell fairy. I was thinking about prenatal vitamins might get some,

ah sorry eternal i thought you were mentioning things that were like prenatal vitamins(not really up on this as you can tell) i don't seem to have any problems conceiving so they are prob not for me thanks for the advice though


----------



## 9babiesgone

princess_bump said:


> 9babiesgone - :hugs: so sorry to hear your having a rough day :(
> spell fairy - lots of positive symptoms there! i really hope this is your bfp for you.
> 
> like eternal i've been taking vitex (agnus castus) again, since our loss. i took it for our 'lucky month' of ttc, so thought i was worth trying again. i'd read a lot about it's properties in relation to pcos, which i've had for a long time, so thought i was worth a try again. especially as prior to our loss, af had began to be terribly heavy and longer again.
> tomorrow willl be a week since we first got our bfn and our loss began, although i'm hoping af wont show, i shall be bitter-sweat 'pleased' when/if she does after this, hope that makes sense!

awe that makes perfect sense!! I know the feeling. thanks for the hugs!! I am really glad I post in this thread, everyone is so awesome.


----------



## xSamanthax

Thank you everyone for letting me rant, aparently there is a bug going around so i think i have picked that up... its one thing after another. 

I can't wait for tomorrow, i know that the chance my AF will come is slim but i'm really hoping it does so we can start TTC again, I've even got my OH taking pregnacare his & her conception tablets with me :haha:


----------



## gemi83

I lost my baby between 31/12/10 and 10/1/11 @ 7wks we r trying again however its so confusing, still no visit from AF and bfn so just watching, waiting and praying. Keeping everything Xd for everyone xx


----------



## Eternal

i had a ercp on the 7th and had Af 4 days ago, so quite awhile, do you think you ovulated?

xSamanthax - rant away ... really hope AF does turn up, be good just to get it over with and move on, i found it quite hard when i started bleeding, bring everything back again in a way, so be prepared incase its hard for you too xxx


----------



## diverdi

xSamanthax said:


> Thank you everyone for letting me rant, aparently there is a bug going around so i think i have picked that up... its one thing after another.
> 
> I can't wait for tomorrow, i know that the chance my AF will come is slim but i'm really hoping it does so we can start TTC again, I've even got my OH taking pregnacare his & her conception tablets with me :haha:

 I have my DH taking them too! He thinks it's great I've sent him 'sex tablets'!! No AF for me yet either, hoping she won't show her ugly face and spoil my holiday.


----------



## xSamanthax

Eternal said:


> i had a ercp on the 7th and had Af 4 days ago, so quite awhile, do you think you ovulated?
> 
> xSamanthax - rant away ... really hope AF does turn up, be good just to get it over with and move on, i found it quite hard when i started bleeding, bring everything back again in a way, so be prepared incase its hard for you too xxx

Thanks :hugs: i think it will be hard, but also a release too, i still have bad days where i miss my Baby Angel so much and want him/her back :cry: but i've been coping really well, my belief that my Baby Angel isn't suffering trying to survive and isn't in any pain really helps me.

I think i ovulated on the 29th, i had EWCM which to be honest i have never had before, so that was a shock... didn't even know what it was lol I've had Creamy CM before but never EWCM. 



diverdi said:


> I have my DH taking them too! He thinks it's great I've sent him 'sex tablets'!! No AF for me yet either, hoping she won't show her ugly face and spoil my holiday.

:rofl: 'sex tablets' Love it!! :thumbup: Hope AF doesn't come on your holiday :hugs:


----------



## Mel S

9babiesgone said:


> Mel S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I am so tired of waiting. why cant it be the 20th already?
> 
> I know its frustrating but it really will come round soon enough. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks!!!
> I really hope it does. how are you?
> 
> I'm good today thanks - have had a couple of bad days but had a long chat with OH yesterday and I am hoping that things will get better. How is your patience holding up?Click to expand...


----------



## Mel S

Eternal said:


> Well, im feeling more motiavted and know i need to exercise more so hopfully that will keep up.
> 
> Today i went to see a friend who specialises in alternative therapies, i had a few different things including refelxology (which i didnt think i would be able to let someone tough my feet but it was fine) and acupressure (uses the same points as the acupunture but applied pressure instead of needles).
> 
> I bought and ordered different drugs to try too, so i will be taking;
> Maca - Whole cycle
> Vitex - whole cycle except menstruation
> Evening primrose oil - menstruation to ovulation
> Fkaxseed oil - ovulation - menstruation
> Royal jelly - everyday
> 
> 
> I took loads of things when i conceived sam and ive spent a lot of time reading up on these so fingers crossed.


As I have had trouble conceiving do you think I should look them up and see what they are about - although it is unexplained infertility there was a question over how regularly I was ovulating....

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Mel S

9Babiesgone 

What has happened? We are hear to listen and offer support. :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Mel S said:


> 9Babiesgone
> 
> What has happened? We are hear to listen and offer support. :hugs:

well just so much has happened in a few days, on here, that disturbed me today badly. and now MY shrink, now ex-shrink not only talked down on my spirituality, but also told me point blank, that having an eating disorder, and depression, was an addiction just like a crack addict. that I was an addict! and that she recommended me to a couple books for drug addict.s I was like, how does depression and eating disorders have anything to do with , people who are addicted to drugs??

omgosh I am livid right now. and then the icing on the cake, is today I would have been 18 weeks and a few days and finding out what my baby was. I am a little bit of an emotional wreck.


----------



## Mel S

9babiesgone said:


> Mel S said:
> 
> 
> 9Babiesgone
> 
> What has happened? We are hear to listen and offer support. :hugs:
> 
> well just so much has happened in a few days, on here, that disturbed me today badly. and now MY shrink, now ex-shrink not only talked down on my spirituality, but also told me point blank, that having an eating disorder, and depression, was an addiction just like a crack addict. that I was an addict! and that she recommended me to a couple books for drug addict.s I was like, how does depression and eating disorders have anything to do with , people who are addicted to drugs??
> 
> omgosh I am livid right now. and then the icing on the cake, is today I would have been 18 weeks and a few days and finding out what my baby was. I am a little bit of an emotional wreck.Click to expand...

I'm sorry that you are having a rough time - it sounds like your shrink isn't the most understanding of people...depression is not an addiction it is an illness, I would also class eating disorders as an illness as well but I don't know so much about them. 
What was on here that upset you so much?

I know how difficult it can be when things remind you of what should of been - I have had that a couple of times this week and it has made me cry.

Crying however I do think is a good way of dealing with the pain so don't hold it in. :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Mel S said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mel S said:
> 
> 
> 9Babiesgone
> 
> What has happened? We are hear to listen and offer support. :hugs:
> 
> well just so much has happened in a few days, on here, that disturbed me today badly. and now MY shrink, now ex-shrink not only talked down on my spirituality, but also told me point blank, that having an eating disorder, and depression, was an addiction just like a crack addict. that I was an addict! and that she recommended me to a couple books for drug addict.s I was like, how does depression and eating disorders have anything to do with , people who are addicted to drugs??
> 
> omgosh I am livid right now. and then the icing on the cake, is today I would have been 18 weeks and a few days and finding out what my baby was. I am a little bit of an emotional wreck.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry that you are having a rough time - it sounds like your shrink isn't the most understanding of people...depression is not an addiction it is an illness, I would also class eating disorders as an illness as well but I don't know so much about them.
> What was on here that upset you so much?
> 
> I know how difficult it can be when things remind you of what should of been - I have had that a couple of times this week and it has made me cry.
> 
> Crying however I do think is a good way of dealing with the pain so don't hold it in. :hugs:Click to expand...

I am trying not to cry. I guess I should let myself. 
this post upset me badly where this one woman said she didnt understand why women with kids who are ttc, could relate to people who are ttc for a long time, and with no kids. and then it got really nasty from there. someone even said that they would want an mc, just bc they knew they could get pregnant. it was just knarly. adn the sad part is it took me 2 1/2 years to get my 1st child. and I almost lost her too. 

I guess that with the shrink just threw me off balance. I am a recovering anorexic, and have mdd , and she had the audacity to compare me to a drug addict and hand me that dumb book about that. I am so peeved about it. I have been doign so well with my recovery and she has to go and say something like that. 
I guess all those combined just threw me into a full on upset fest. and then looking at my 12 week ultrasound of my last angel. just made me so mad that I would be 18 weeks right now.


----------



## 3boys

9babies gone, i am so sorry for your losses, and for how insensitive people have been to you. From what i can see you are made of remarkable stuff and your strength astounds me. You truely are an inspiration to others, i know that isnt much use to u when your hurting so bad but i just had to say it! x x


----------



## 9babiesgone

3boys said:


> 9babies gone, i am so sorry for your losses, and for how insensitive people have been to you. From what i can see you are made of remarkable stuff and your strength astounds me. You truely are an inspiration to others, i know that isnt much use to u when your hurting so bad but i just had to say it! x x

Thank you so much for saying that! Honestly!! It really made my day! maybe even my week!!! I actually cried happy tears when I read it. 
I think you are pretty dang amazing yourself. and never ever forget that. Us women we are strong and great and beautiful people, and you especially!!!

:hugs:


----------



## 3boys

thanks hun, its funny how we never see the good in ourselves. I think we just have to remember that people are always going to have opinions which can be unfounded when they have no understanding of a subject, like you it took me a while to conceive my first (2 years) so i know the pain of thinking it will never happen, and for my third it also took 2 years with a m/c in between and for me that pain was no different. Take care of yourself hun, and allow yourself to grieve, i cant even begin to understand what you are going through, but from the little taste i had i know that i kept trying to be strong and kept telling everyone i was fine, when inside i was breaking. Its ok to grieve. x x


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am so sorry you have had any losses!! it is a terrible thing. I am wishing just the greatest stickiness for your new bean. congrats btw. You are a beautiful person and I am so glad things are going well righ tnow. YOu deserve it.


----------



## Mel S

9babiesgone said:


> Mel S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mel S said:
> 
> 
> 9Babiesgone
> 
> What has happened? We are hear to listen and offer support. :hugs:
> 
> well just so much has happened in a few days, on here, that disturbed me today badly. and now MY shrink, now ex-shrink not only talked down on my spirituality, but also told me point blank, that having an eating disorder, and depression, was an addiction just like a crack addict. that I was an addict! and that she recommended me to a couple books for drug addict.s I was like, how does depression and eating disorders have anything to do with , people who are addicted to drugs??
> 
> omgosh I am livid right now. and then the icing on the cake, is today I would have been 18 weeks and a few days and finding out what my baby was. I am a little bit of an emotional wreck.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry that you are having a rough time - it sounds like your shrink isn't the most understanding of people...depression is not an addiction it is an illness, I would also class eating disorders as an illness as well but I don't know so much about them.
> What was on here that upset you so much?
> 
> I know how difficult it can be when things remind you of what should of been - I have had that a couple of times this week and it has made me cry.
> 
> Crying however I do think is a good way of dealing with the pain so don't hold it in. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am trying not to cry. I guess I should let myself.
> this post upset me badly where this one woman said she didnt understand why women with kids who are ttc, could relate to people who are ttc for a long time, and with no kids. and then it got really nasty from there. someone even said that they would want an mc, just bc they knew they could get pregnant. it was just knarly. adn the sad part is it took me 2 1/2 years to get my 1st child. and I almost lost her too.
> 
> I guess that with the shrink just threw me off balance. I am a recovering anorexic, and have mdd , and she had the audacity to compare me to a drug addict and hand me that dumb book about that. I am so peeved about it. I have been doign so well with my recovery and she has to go and say something like that.
> I guess all those combined just threw me into a full on upset fest. and then looking at my 12 week ultrasound of my last angel. just made me so mad that I would be 18 weeks right now.Click to expand...

I've just read the post that you were talking about - I can understand why it has upset you. Don't bottle it up though you really do need to let your emotions out. I would of been just under 15 weeks now and it makes me sad whenever I think about it. :hugs:


----------



## Eternal

i would have been 16 weeks now, so i can undertsand and that thread really upset me too! ive been so pro this site since i joined and now im a bit lost over that. is that really what people think about me because im trying for my second?

as for your shrink, thats crazy!!! Ive suffered from depression and need medication but no one has compared it to being an adict. and the eating disorder isnt an addiction! crazy woman. is she just trying to ensure you business forever? what a very stupid thing to say. 

have a good cry and know that on this thread there are lots of people who love and care about you. we think your fanastic. you really havent had an easy time with TTC and your MCs and there are not many people who could go through that without becoming bitter and twisted. you are still so lovely!

screw the people who think they are hurting more or more deserving than us. we are all suffering, from TTC, from MCs, from life, and we need to support and care about each other. 

I care about all the ladies on her who have suffered losses and yet we are getting back on with TTC again because even though it hurts like hell, life goes on and we want our babies so badly. 

your all amazing!


----------



## xSamanthax

I am so sorry you ladies feel like this, i've been offline most of the day and have seemed to of missed something major!, i don't like you all being upset :( 

:hugs: for you all!!!!


----------



## spellfairy

:( i dont even knw what id been :( possibly 24 weeks when they save a baba:\9 that shrink is nuts she should go see her tutor possibly lol! i have an eating disorder eat everything , joking aside what a loon , report her. u need hel not critisim!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Eternal said:


> i would have been 16 weeks now, so i can undertsand and that thread really upset me too! ive been so pro this site since i joined and now im a bit lost over that. is that really what people think about me because im trying for my second?
> 
> as for your shrink, thats crazy!!! Ive suffered from depression and need medication but no one has compared it to being an adict. and the eating disorder isnt an addiction! crazy woman. is she just trying to ensure you business forever? what a very stupid thing to say.
> 
> have a good cry and know that on this thread there are lots of people who love and care about you. we think your fanastic. you really havent had an easy time with TTC and your MCs and there are not many people who could go through that without becoming bitter and twisted. you are still so lovely!
> 
> screw the people who think they are hurting more or more deserving than us. we are all suffering, from TTC, from MCs, from life, and we need to support and care about each other.
> 
> I care about all the ladies on her who have suffered losses and yet we are getting back on with TTC again because even though it hurts like hell, life goes on and we want our babies so badly.
> 
> your all amazing!

Thank you! you are amazing and sweet, and everyone in this thread, is so dang awesome!! 
I hate my damn shrink, she is my ex-shrink now. bc of what she said.


spellfairy said:


> :( i dont even knw what id been :( possibly 24 weeks when they save a baba:\9 that shrink is nuts she should go see her tutor possibly lol! i have an eating disorder eat everything , joking aside what a loon , report her. u need hel not critisim!!!

I filed an complaint against her. I hope it gets her requestioned on being an shrink. she was just so offensive.


----------



## Eternal

i hope so too! she is heartless and insenstive and most importantly WRONG! Grrrrr .... some people!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I Know, it really hurt me.


----------



## Eternal

Well find someone else and go see them soon! you need that support but from someone with a brain! grrrr! good luck!

i was reading on your sigi that you have lupus? my mum had that, it cant be easy.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah it isnt easy. but I cope with it pretty well.I am sorry for your mom, it can be really tough. I hope she is doing well.
I dont want to see another shrink, they are so full of themselves and just totally off base every single time. so i think I am going to go do the healing with my shamanic friend instead.


----------



## Eternal

good idea, im liking my reflexology and acupressure, maybe he/she will recommend something like that!

yeah my mums not too well, she had a lot wrong with her not just the lupus, so its sad to see. she had a lot of MCs and was told that the Lupus was probably the reason.


----------



## 9babiesgone

eh they told me that wasnt the reason I mced so many times. so I am kinda annoyed about that. I hope she is getting better soon. that is gotta to be hard to have lupus along with other things. : /
I wish I could afford acupressure, but right now I cant. Yeah I am trying to get a more natural doctor, too,but boy are they hard to find that are covered under my insurance.


----------



## Eternal

yeah i totally understand, its very pricey! my friend is providing my alternative theapies at the moment. and thus far its not cost but even when it does i think its only £20 a time so its really good value. 

I figured i would try things for 3 months though and if not, well i dont know, but if in 3 months it hasnt worked it probably wont.


----------



## Eternal

Im still bleeding! ARH!!! I want to cry! This is day 6, im only spotting but still! im so upset i want it to stop now so i cant at least try to make a baby, im really worried im just going to bleed and bleed like i did after sam :'(


----------



## Niamh22

Eternal said:


> Im still bleeding! ARH!!! I want to cry! This is day 6, im only spotting but still! im so upset i want it to stop now so i cant at least try to make a baby, im really worried im just going to bleed and bleed like i did after sam :'(

Really hope your bleeding stops soon such a pain when it is like that.

I noticed people talking about the thread on TTC i was really shocked and angry by it i mean who was she to say, i think perhaps a little immaturity was involved maybe i am out of line but you get some grown up 22year olds and some very immature especially emotionally that cannot empathise and i think maybe that was case there.
hope you had a good weekend x


----------



## Eternal

thanks, how are you???


----------



## Niamh22

I'm ok had some quality time with my OH yesterday my parents had my LO last night so that was good trying to be more positive this week. I'm am also very guilty for symptom spotting and thinking that some cramps yesterday where implantation promised myself not to keep symptom spotting for the next 4 weeks.


----------



## Eternal

awww ... ill be keeping my fingers crossed for you! keep me informed, its brilliant getting great news, gives me so much hope :D


----------



## 9babiesgone

I hope you are not bleeding anymore. :hugs:


I hope you can try again soon. I still have no period. I am due on the 17th, but been cramping, dizzy, tired and nauseated. so I dont know what is going on. I am really emotional too. just an emotional mess. 

I dont want to be out. praying af doenst come.


----------



## lintu

Hi guys, not been on for a few thought I'd pop in and see how were all getting on. 9 I hope your feeling better darlin :hugs: some peole are crap you take care of yourself xxxx

Eternal hope the bleeding stops soon Hun xxx

My bleeding/spotting seems to have stopped, took dead on twoweeks after my ERPC, can even manage to DTD with out spotting :happydance: I'm undecided yet as to NTNP or just go full throttle into TTC again :shrug: guess this cycle is gonna be NTNP cos I don't know where I'm upto and still getting :bfp: not wanted a :bfn: so much since I was a kid :haha: xxxx

Take care everyone we will get our lil babies xxxxxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

I got a really really faint second line today. I know I wasnt supposed to test today. but omgosh I can not help but be nervous and excited at the same time. I hope tomorrow it just gets darker!!!


----------



## 3boys

i hope so hun!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks!!


----------



## Eternal

*9babiesgone* - thanks for asking. Im not bleeding anymore. I stopped Sunday afternoon. This is my day 8 so its dtd day as per smep. 

Everything you said sounds very positive, good signs and a positive, a line is a line, so don&#8217;t worry about it! :D Just need to hope and pray your little bean holds on. Keep us up to date when you get your proper BFP! So exciting! :D Congats xxx

*Lintu* - Glad to hear you stopped bleeding, I didn&#8217;t check until I was about 3 weeks after my ercp which was negative, I ovulated very soon after. So its def possible to catch. We just did it everyday somtimes more than once until just before ovulation and which point we couldn&#8217;t do it anymore lol! So guessing we just missed out. 

Loads and loads of luck, hope you catch this month!

Loads of luck for anyone testing in the next few days!

Im on cd8, had another reflexology and acupressure session today, was good. Feeling confident this month.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Eternal said:


> *9babiesgone* - thanks for asking. Im not bleeding anymore. I stopped Sunday afternoon. This is my day 8 so its dtd day as per smep.
> 
> Everything you said sounds very positive, good signs and a positive, a line is a line, so dont worry about it! :D Just need to hope and pray your little bean holds on. Keep us up to date when you get your proper BFP! So exciting! :D Congats xxx
> 
> *Lintu* - Glad to hear you stopped bleeding, I didnt check until I was about 3 weeks after my ercp which was negative, I ovulated very soon after. So its def possible to catch. We just did it everyday somtimes more than once until just before ovulation and which point we couldnt do it anymore lol! So guessing we just missed out.
> 
> Loads and loads of luck, hope you catch this month!
> 
> Loads of luck for anyone testing in the next few days!
> 
> Im on cd8, had another reflexology and acupressure session today, was good. Feeling confident this month.

thanks I will let ya knowk if it gets darker tomorrow after I test. I really hope it does!! I am so nervous, that it isnt real. but I dont know!!! 

I am sorry you were ever bleeding. I am so glad it stopped. I am glad you can try again so soon though!! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Eternal

thanks, let me know tomorrow! maca baby! So excitied for you! will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## Mel S

Haven't been around for a few days as the computer didn't want to work...hope everyone is well and had a romantic valentines day. 
AF turned up today for me -I thought I would be happy but it was more of a mixed feeling. But at least I can start monitoring properly now. :) 

Fingers crossed it is darker tomorrow 9babiesgone.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Eternal said:


> thanks, let me know tomorrow! maca baby! So excitied for you! will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!

thanks!!! 


I can not wait!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Mel S said:


> Haven't been around for a few days as the computer didn't want to work...hope everyone is well and had a romantic valentines day.
> AF turned up today for me -I thought I would be happy but it was more of a mixed feeling. But at least I can start monitoring properly now. :)
> 
> Fingers crossed it is darker tomorrow 9babiesgone.

thank you!!! I really appreciate it. I am so sorry about your :af:

I am sorry. :hugs: :dust: for the next cycle


----------



## xSamanthax

9babiesgone said:


> I got a really really faint second line today. I know I wasnt supposed to test today. but omgosh I can not help but be nervous and excited at the same time. I hope tomorrow it just gets darker!!!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Pamelaj

HI,I lost my baby on the 20th jan,and we're trying again.:winkwink: Hoping to be a mummy again. I did a pt today and a very faint line appeared,not sure if my levels are still high or if im at the early start of a pg. Fingers crossed. Showering you with baby dust xxx:hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

Pamelaj, did you get a bfn firstly? if not go to your docs for a beta test i think its called. I lost mine on 13th jan and had a bfN on the 19th jan. Iam still waiting my Af but i think it may come iam getting tugging pains on right mostly but had a little on left today. least my back pain is easing. I had milk in the first week of loosing my baby:( and today now i notice after 5 weeks i have a little (i hope this another positive sympton)

OMFG .... 9babiesgone OMG iam sooooooooooooooooooooooo excited for you!!! this bean will stick... do you remember me saying I KNEW YOU WOULD GET A BABY THIS TIME!!!! :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

spellfairy said:


> Pamelaj, did you get a bfn firstly? if not go to your docs for a beta test i think its called. I lost mine on 13th jan and had a bfN on the 19th jan. Iam still waiting my Af but i think it may come iam getting tugging pains on right mostly but had a little on left today. least my back pain is easing. I had milk in the first week of loosing my baby:( and today now i notice after 5 weeks i have a little (i hope this another positive sympton)
> 
> OMFG .... 9babiesgone OMG iam sooooooooooooooooooooooo excited for you!!! this bean will stick... do you remember me saying I KNEW YOU WOULD GET A BABY THIS TIME!!!! :)

YOu did predict that spellfairy!!! thanks for doing that. I am praying that this faint positive will stick. I need this. thanks for all your support.
I hope you are getting your :bfp: soon!!! it sounds like a lot of right symptoms for it.

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## 9babiesgone

xSamanthax said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I got a really really faint second line today. I know I wasnt supposed to test today. but omgosh I can not help but be nervous and excited at the same time. I hope tomorrow it just gets darker!!!
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:Click to expand...

thank you sweetie!!! :hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

pinkish discharge so tomorrow will tell if its the dreaded AF :( xo


----------



## Miss_C

hello ladies, we lost our little ziggy at 12w1d on 6th Feb so I am now 10 days past. I am still bleeding so not able to start trying yet but will be as soon as we can. We won't actively be trying ie no temping or charting until after my first af arrives but won;t be doing anything to prevent in the interim. Just want this bleeding to be over now as I really need to be close to my OH again in that way but at the same time scared of how emotional that may be. I have an u/s booked for Monday which will then I assume require a follow up with doc a few days after and get an hcg blood test done. I just hope that the u/s shows everything is gone and I don't need any intervention etc.

for those of you that are charting opk's etc when did you start? I read that temps are all over the place until you get your first period and opk's won't be accurate - anyone have an info please.

Good luck to you all on this journey and to those with feint lines sticky vibes sticky vibes and look forward to hearing of those lines getting darker and darker.


----------



## Pamelaj

Hoping you do honey heres extra extra baby dust for you for sticky bean xx:thumbup::dust::dust:


----------



## Eternal

Miss_C and Pamelaj - Im am so sorry for both of your losses and wish you both lots of luck with TTC. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Miss_C i dont temp, so have no idea, hopfully someone can help.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

mine was 34 at start and 35 then after what i think was ov was 36 plus and once went to 37 one day and now iam 34.6 normally iam 34-35. not sure my period hasnt come, and bfn, i had a faint line and now nothing so ive sort of give up:(


----------



## Mel S

9babiesgone said:


> Mel S said:
> 
> 
> Haven't been around for a few days as the computer didn't want to work...hope everyone is well and had a romantic valentines day.
> AF turned up today for me -I thought I would be happy but it was more of a mixed feeling. But at least I can start monitoring properly now. :)
> 
> Fingers crossed it is darker tomorrow 9babiesgone.
> 
> thank you!!! I really appreciate it. I am so sorry about your :af:
> 
> I am sorry. :hugs: :dust: for the next cycleClick to expand...

Thanks - how has today gone for you?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Mel S said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mel S said:
> 
> 
> Haven't been around for a few days as the computer didn't want to work...hope everyone is well and had a romantic valentines day.
> AF turned up today for me -I thought I would be happy but it was more of a mixed feeling. But at least I can start monitoring properly now. :)
> 
> Fingers crossed it is darker tomorrow 9babiesgone.
> 
> thank you!!! I really appreciate it. I am so sorry about your :af:
> 
> I am sorry. :hugs: :dust: for the next cycleClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks - how has today gone for you?Click to expand...

its going good, had another faint line on my test, only a tiny bit darker but not by much.

so I am not getting my hopes up.

how are you?


----------



## lintu

miss_c I temp'd last time, but the dr told me not to do anything until my AF shows up as nothing is "normal" until then xxxx sorry for your loss huni xxx :hugs:

I'm starting to feel a little human again, 3rd day of no bleeding and have been merrily DTD as and when we please, just going to carry on like that for the next few mths xxxx


----------



## Mel S

9babiesgone said:


> Mel S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mel S said:
> 
> 
> Haven't been around for a few days as the computer didn't want to work...hope everyone is well and had a romantic valentines day.
> AF turned up today for me -I thought I would be happy but it was more of a mixed feeling. But at least I can start monitoring properly now. :)
> 
> Fingers crossed it is darker tomorrow 9babiesgone.
> 
> thank you!!! I really appreciate it. I am so sorry about your :af:
> 
> I am sorry. :hugs: :dust: for the next cycleClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks - how has today gone for you?Click to expand...
> 
> its going good, had another faint line on my test, only a tiny bit darker but not by much.
> 
> so I am not getting my hopes up.
> 
> how are you?Click to expand...

I can understand why you don't want to get your hopes up but it does sound hopeful if its a definite faint line - a line is a line and so it means there are pregnancy hormones in your system.....:thumbup:

I'm good thanks - looking forward to the end of AF! :winkwink:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks. that gave me some hope. 
I hope your af ends soon so you can start ttc again.


----------



## Pamelaj

anangelsmummy said:


> I lost my little girl at 42weeks on the 30.12.10, she was perfect, still don't have a reason for it, found out when i went to be induced that her wee heart had stopped. I am desperate to become pregnant again, think its whats getting me through the grief, god I miss my Lil girl so so much and will never replace her just need to fill my empty arms and aching heart. Just wish I could fall pregnant and not know till about 12 weeks I'm so scared something will go wrong, I wish everyone here who is trying all the luck and best wishes in the world and hope everyone's dreams come true. xxx

Oh my darling,I am so sorry for your loss of your perfect beautiful girl. You are the most truly bravest lady i know,to even begin to feel what you are going through,takes my breath away. One day my love you will be a mummy again,take time to heal yourself.You are wonderful and i wish all the baby dust comes your way and the bestest wishes.And your dreams will come true also.Take care xxxxxxxxxxx :dust::dust::dust::hug::hug:


----------



## Eternal

how is everyone doing?


----------



## xSamanthax

:af: finally came today!! CD34 It is kinda sad in a way as i would rather have my baby back but it is also a huge relief coz at least now everything is 'normal' again


----------



## Maz1510

anangelsmummy said:


> I am desperate to become pregnant again, think its whats getting me through the grief, god I miss my Lil girl so so much and will never replace her just need to fill my empty arms and aching heart..

 So sorry to hear your sad news!
I know how you feel tho about not wanting to replace but be pregnant asap! I just had an ectopic (removed feb 7th at 8wks) :cry: have been TTC for so long before and now have been told have to wait 6mths before can be back on clomid. 3before trying. I have decided tho after research etc and discussion with DH that i will wait for AF so that i know where i am in my cycle and we will start again. "What will be will be."

I will wait to see the docs before starting clomid, but at least if i know im not stopping it i can hope! I just sooooooo need to be pregnant asap! I cant bear the thought of getting to my original due date and being miserable, at least if im pregnant past the first 12wks so i know its at least in the right place it will somehow soften the sadness.

Good luck to you and your DH. Nothing will stop you worrying now in the future but you will be monitored much more closely and you must try and enjoy your pregnancy when it happens. Heal your heart first as best you can. xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Eternal

xSamanthax - Awwww:hugs:i know that feeling, its horrible but also the start of TTC again. fingers crossed you dont have to see her again after this time :hugs:

Maz1510 - So sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

xSamanthax said:


> :af: finally came today!! CD34 It is kinda sad in a way as i would rather have my baby back but it is also a huge relief coz at least now everything is 'normal' again

wow sam , were pretty much the same. I had MC same day as you and i got Af on Thursday morning (i thought was day 33) so we shall be trying together now? i miss my son terribly and althou throu my tears i know in my heart another baby wont replace him but it will give him a wee bro/sis to look after as well as his big sis.


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello all, I had a missed miscarriage diagnosed at what should have been my 12 wk scan on Friday. It seems the baby stopped growing at 8 wks. I have opted for a D&C but that won't be until 28th. 
I've been reading your posts and it's made me feel so much better as I was wondering if it was weird to want to start trying again right away. I now see that for many of us this is the most positive way forward. I just wish i didn't have to wait so long before I can even try. Has anyone else had this kind of gap between diagnosis ad D&C - it seems a bit unfair.
Anyway, I just wanted to say hi and thank you all for posting - it is so good to not feel so alone.


----------



## xSamanthax

Eternal said:


> xSamanthax - Awwww:hugs:i know that feeling, its horrible but also the start of TTC again. fingers crossed you dont have to see her again after this time :hugs:
> 
> Maz1510 - So sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:




spellfairy said:


> xSamanthax said:
> 
> 
> :af: finally came today!! CD34 It is kinda sad in a way as i would rather have my baby back but it is also a huge relief coz at least now everything is 'normal' again
> 
> wow sam , were pretty much the same. I had MC same day as you and i got Af on Thursday morning (i thought was day 33) so we shall be trying together now? i miss my son terribly and althou throu my tears i know in my heart another baby wont replace him but it will give him a wee bro/sis to look after as well as his big sis.Click to expand...

Thank you, Yeah we decided to wait for the first af before we TTC again, so now that it is here we can TTC again, i will never forget my lost Baby Angel and they will also be my second child. But it really made us realise how much we want another child.


----------



## spellfairy

i only wanted one but now this has happened i want a big brood! soo confused lol just about to graduate uni at 34 years old and start another adventure, but now this has happened , to me family and children mean everything! i foster to but my own blood i crave more so since i mc my second child:(


----------



## Mel S

Hello everyone - haven't been around for a few days as have had a busy weekend. Have gone from quite mixed feelings at the beginning of the week when my AF started to looking forward to next weekend when TTC can really begin!!

How is everyone?


----------



## Mel S

Hanskiz said:


> Hello all, I had a missed miscarriage diagnosed at what should have been my 12 wk scan on Friday. It seems the baby stopped growing at 8 wks. I have opted for a D&C but that won't be until 28th.
> I've been reading your posts and it's made me feel so much better as I was wondering if it was weird to want to start trying again right away. I now see that for many of us this is the most positive way forward. I just wish i didn't have to wait so long before I can even try. Has anyone else had this kind of gap between diagnosis ad D&C - it seems a bit unfair.
> Anyway, I just wanted to say hi and thank you all for posting - it is so good to not feel so alone.

Sorry for your loss, I had a D & C following my missed miscarriage but the wait was only 4 days - your wait does seem like a long time - have you asked if it can be any sooner?

I know nothing can take any the pain that you are feeling right now but we are all here for you. :hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Thank you Mel. 
I have just spoken to the hospital and they may be able to fit me in tomorrow. I just have to turn up and wait. Obviously this isn't ideal but the sooner this is over the better. I just want it all to be over so I can move on.


----------



## Mel S

Hanskiz said:


> Thank you Mel.
> I have just spoken to the hospital and they may be able to fit me in tomorrow. I just have to turn up and wait. Obviously this isn't ideal but the sooner this is over the better. I just want it all to be over so I can move on.

I really hope you get to have it. Moving on will happen but make sure you give yourself time to heal as well.


----------



## Hanskiz

Well, I managed to get in yesterday (had to wait until 4 with nothing to eat or drink) but now it is over and I feel SO much better. I can draw a line under this now and look forward to the future and making another baby. :flower:


----------



## Eternal

Hi everyone, how are you all?
hanskin - so so to hear about your loss. i had my d and c the following day, but was to wait until about 3 myself, was soooooo annoying sitting around starving all day, but its good that you can move on now, wishing you loads of luck! I lost mine at nearly 12 weeks, baby was measuring 11 weeks. 

How is everyone? I got a positive ovulation today Yipee!


----------



## xSamanthax

Eternal said:


> Hi everyone, how are you all?
> How is everyone? I got a positive ovulation today Yipee!

Yay congrats on your positive ovulation! Heres hope you get a BFP soon. I got my internet cheapies OPKs through the post today. Still don't know though if my periods are now CD34 as that is how long it took to come after my MC or if the will go back to CD28. So i'm going to start testing on the 28th feb til the 4th March that would be my fertile window if still CD28 and then test again the 6th March til the 10th March as that would be my fertile window if i am now CD34 if that makes sence lol.


----------



## Eternal

yeah i think so ... i have no idea how long my cycle are "normally" because most of my adult life i have been on some sort of contraceptive trying to regulaate me, then i feel pregnant, then i had cotinuous bleeding, then i had to take something to reulate me, i fell pregnant right away, lost it and are now here. 

so basically i just try and test everyday, because i have no idea otherwise lol! the excting thing for me is that it does seem once i do ovulate and have a realy cycle i get pregnant quite soon. so fingers crossed that is that case and i wasnt just lucky the other two times. 

what cd are you on? im on cd 15, which i guess is about average for poeple, fingers crossed my latural phase is long enough this time as it wasnt last month.

wishing you luck, hope your cycles go back to normal for you this cycle and that you get your bfp xxx


----------



## lintu

i'm still waiting for AF to show and still have :bfp: :shrug: dont know whats going on.

Congrats on the + OPK :happydance:


----------



## Eternal

lintu - awww hun hugs ... i guess its still early days, but that must be hard, :hugs:I cant remember when i testest, think it was 4 weeks. good luck.


----------



## Eternal

Hey ladies, I think Im going to be moving to WTT :cry:

Im in my 2ww right now, right at the begining, but I am now awaiting surgery for my gallstones, which i was disgnosised with in Oct. Only just managed to get refered yesterday because im in constant pain now (since last friday). I have had 3 "attacks" of it in a week. 

I spoke to my doctor about it and the MC and he said its possible that the infection, teh gallstones cause me to get infections in my liver, to of killed the baby :cry:obviously nothing is definate and there is no way to prove either way, but its really left me in limbo.:cry::cry:

He said he would push it through quickly due to all my pain, but said it will still take months and he said not with as much pain as you have. i still think it will take months. 

So now im lost. i know people that wait 7 - 9 months for surgery, i cant hold off TTC that long, but if i do get pregnant i could kill it again if my gallstones keep playing up. If i knew id be having sugery in the next month i would wait but i doubt it will be. 

I just dont know what to do. I know some surgeons will operate in pregnancy, usually the second trimester, but obviously its not ideal, and they could just refuse to until i have deleivered. 

On the other hand i could wait 9 months for the surgery and not be pregnant all that time, i dont know if i could do that. Im so deversated because we didnt do it this month (was in so much pain through my fertile time only did it once). 

:cry:I just want to cry, i dont know what to do. i wish i could afford to just go private, but i expect that would be thousands. :cry:


----------



## NatashaZ

I lost literally a few days ago and I am ready to go again. I am sad I was told to not have sex for a little while... my body wants another baby right now. I don't want to get my hopes up as I obviously haven't even had a full cycle yet, but we are going to do the dance every day starting next week till we get it right.


----------



## xSamanthax

Eternal said:


> yeah i think so ... i have no idea how long my cycle are "normally" because most of my adult life i have been on some sort of contraceptive trying to regulaate me, then i feel pregnant, then i had cotinuous bleeding, then i had to take something to reulate me, i fell pregnant right away, lost it and are now here.
> 
> so basically i just try and test everyday, because i have no idea otherwise lol! the excting thing for me is that it does seem once i do ovulate and have a realy cycle i get pregnant quite soon. so fingers crossed that is that case and i wasnt just lucky the other two times.
> 
> what cd are you on? im on cd 15, which i guess is about average for poeple, fingers crossed my latural phase is long enough this time as it wasnt last month.
> 
> wishing you luck, hope your cycles go back to normal for you this cycle and that you get your bfp xxx

I'm currently on day 9 of my cycle so should hopefully be Ovulating in about 12 days if my period is 34 days, i'm still going to do the OPKs that i have over the next few days in case my period has changed again.


----------



## lintu

Eternal said:


> Hey ladies, I think Im going to be moving to WTT :cry:
> 
> Im in my 2ww right now, right at the begining, but I am now awaiting surgery for my gallstones, which i was disgnosised with in Oct. Only just managed to get refered yesterday because im in constant pain now (since last friday). I have had 3 "attacks" of it in a week.
> 
> I spoke to my doctor about it and the MC and he said its possible that the infection, teh gallstones cause me to get infections in my liver, to of killed the baby :cry:obviously nothing is definate and there is no way to prove either way, but its really left me in limbo.:cry::cry:
> 
> He said he would push it through quickly due to all my pain, but said it will still take months and he said not with as much pain as you have. i still think it will take months.
> 
> So now im lost. i know people that wait 7 - 9 months for surgery, i cant hold off TTC that long, but if i do get pregnant i could kill it again if my gallstones keep playing up. If i knew id be having sugery in the next month i would wait but i doubt it will be.
> 
> I just dont know what to do. I know some surgeons will operate in pregnancy, usually the second trimester, but obviously its not ideal, and they could just refuse to until i have deleivered.
> 
> On the other hand i could wait 9 months for the surgery and not be pregnant all that time, i dont know if i could do that. Im so deversated because we didnt do it this month (was in so much pain through my fertile time only did it once).
> 
> :cry:I just want to cry, i dont know what to do. i wish i could afford to just go private, but i expect that would be thousands. :cry:

awww huni that sucks :hugs: have you looked into how much it would cost? worth a look, might not be as much as you expect :shrug:

I know how you feel kind of, it took me 12 cycles to get a hint of a :bfp: and then too lose it, the thought of it possibly taking that long again make me ache :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Eternal

£3,000! Which i guess isnt a huge amount but we are buying a house at the moment (plus thats very complicated) so have a massive amount of fee to pay next week (if it goes through on time). 

It took me about 10/11 months to conceive too! thats why it suck so much, and my body is behaving relatively normally at the moment (expect i might have a very short latural phase, in 2ww now so only time will tell). I dont want to wait, but i cant live with the guilty if i delibratley got pregnant and it died because of in infection. 

Going to see what happens in the nest week, if i havent heard back from the hospital im going to start chasing it up. fingers crossed all the thousands my husband pays out for the nhs will be worth it! Otherwise I may have to use a credit card arh!


----------



## Mel S

Eternal said:


> £3,000! Which i guess isnt a huge amount but we are buying a house at the moment (plus thats very complicated) so have a massive amount of fee to pay next week (if it goes through on time).
> 
> It took me about 10/11 months to conceive too! thats why it suck so much, and my body is behaving relatively normally at the moment (expect i might have a very short latural phase, in 2ww now so only time will tell). I dont want to wait, but i cant live with the guilty if i delibratley got pregnant and it died because of in infection.
> 
> Going to see what happens in the nest week, if i havent heard back from the hospital im going to start chasing it up. fingers crossed all the thousands my husband pays out for the nhs will be worth it! Otherwise I may have to use a credit card arh!

I have a friend who is waiting for her gall bladder to be removed - she has been told it will be before the summer and it was only diagnosed a short while ago so you may be lucky and get a date sooner rather than later. Have you seen a consultant yet? If not it might be worth asking them about whether or not conceiving again will be ok - I thought gall stones were aggravated by fatty food so it might be with a careful diet you would be ok?
Either way you have to do what is best for you as your health is more important in the long run....:hugs:


----------



## Eternal

I was told it would be put through as urgent due to the liver infections, but i havnet even seen consultant yet. 

The GP told me that he couldnt tell me to TTC or not. That I needed to decide, just not sure what to do right now. 

thanks to both of you xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am so sorry to you eternal. sorry I have been distant.

I hope you get this fixed so you can try again!!!


----------



## Eternal

9babiesgone said:


> I am so sorry to you eternal. sorry I have been distant.
> 
> I hope you get this fixed so you can try again!!!


oh honey!!!! :cry:I am so so so sorry :hugs::hugs: I havent been round much lately either, i didnt know! How are you coping? :hugs::hugs:Life is too cruel! You ok?


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am ok. are you ok? I will be praying that this resolves so you can try for your baby!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

OK really feeling pregnant :shock: i NEVER say that :shock:
https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/9253/marchchart.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## spellfairy

OMGGGGGGGGGGG eternal !!! thats not fair:( i see your even more so like me (were also in middle of buying a house too!lol) aw push and push for an op! free one ! thats why we pay our taxes! Cant you HAVE more pain and maybe you ll jump up the list? better than 3k off your credit card.!!! 

9babies OMG iam sooo sorry. You must get these tests your docs told you to wait for. You must be sooo fertile to get pregnant few weeks after mc... but then to loose it , not to have a sticky bean must be hard:( hopefully the docs will help if you help them.:( so sorry for you.


----------



## Eternal

im going to push, going to call doctors in a few days and make sure he sent the referal, then will call the hospital and find out how long ill have to wait. im going to start nagging them. why should people wait weeks and weeks for operations? its terrible!


----------



## lintu

Well my TTC has deffo been put on hold, had some tests/swabs last week cos my bleeding wasnt stopping, they rang tonight I have a secondary infection from the ERPC fab just what I needed


----------



## xSamanthax

lintu said:


> Well my TTC has deffo been put on hold, had some tests/swabs last week cos my bleeding wasnt stopping, they rang tonight I have a secondary infection from the ERPC fab just what I needed

Aww hun! :( So sorry hope it clears up soon :hugs:


----------



## Eternal

oh no! im so sorry, they gave me anti-biotics just in case, thought that was standard, how gutting! two weeks worth?


----------



## lintu

nah just a week, altho its 400mg 3 times per day so heafty dose.


----------



## Eternal

yeah actually, thinking about it mine was a week too but couldnt TTC for a week after


----------



## spellfairy

well havent been on 2 days and i see no pos opks? come on girls were r they? i was all happy past few days til i found out that a pos doesnt mean ul ov!!!!!!! :( well i felt af type cramps which is normal ov cramps. Beware after first AF after MC that ov mainly happens sooner... im missus late at 20-24 days and this month 12-15


----------



## Eternal

i had a positive this cycle, but only had sex once on my fertile days, not sure im somewhere between 7 - 10dpo but not hopful for this month at all. 

We decided to just keep trying! so full on next month


----------



## spellfairy

wow eternal so it could still happen. have you tested yet\/?


----------



## babyhopes2010

i pregnant!

https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/3458/dscn1674w.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hanskiz

Congratulations Babyhopes! Brilliant news! :happydance:
Really happy for you. Here's to a sticky and happy and healthy 9 months!!
:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

digi was neg :hissy: oh well im only 11dpo...still sucks tho lol

and frer now dried.......

https://img69.imageshack.us/img69/6489/bfpc.jpg
i bit scared tho :cry:


----------



## Hanskiz

It's early days... Just test again after the weekend.. Anyway you got your BFP!


----------



## baileykenz

wow hun thats great


----------



## Mel S

Congratulations babyhopes2010 - fingers crossed it will be a sticky one.


----------



## lintu

congrats huni xxxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

congrats


----------



## babyhopes2010

chin up ladies it can happen that quick:kiss: im 13dpo today..............
https://img132.imageshack.us/img132/8731/fpso.jpg

ok now i got stop peeing on stuff :haha:

Goodluck to u lovely ladies:)


----------



## truthbtold

Congrats babyhopes2010 sticky vibes to you!


----------



## truthbtold

Congrats babyhopes2010 sticky vibes to you!


----------



## Eternal

congrats xxx


----------



## spellfairy

WOW congrats baby hopes xxxx you deserve it ! 2 years it took first time and now look! goes to show women r more fertile after mc


----------



## lintu

ok guys, Im not getting too excited but I think I have a new :bfp:

I bought some cheapy tests today from town and did one when i got home and it has a line very faint :bfp: but it's there. I had a :bfn: at 3wks 5 days and am 5 wks 2 days from ERCP, im not getting mega excited cos im not that lucky but also my :bfn: could have been a duff test


very faint but there, mid afternoon pee :shrug: gona do another test sat AM with FMU and then try and see Dr, although eat and drink like im PG and see what the tests says Sat, then go the drs for bloods but surely after 5 wks i wouldnt be getting a :bfp: would I??

Trying not to get my hopes up too much, just really not this lucky

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y56/LILBOBDOG/DSC00939.jpg


----------



## misfit76

We plan on trying again right away while I still have lots of hormones. So we will be trying next cycle in April. Good luck ladies.


----------



## Eternal

Arh! Im having a bad day i just want to scream and cry! why do some women get pregnant so easy and have no problems? i was over some friends last night one has 4 and one has 3, all fell really quickly, and have had no complications or difficult pregnancies, no MCs and really easy births. Arh!

Im late, this is my first day being late, i have all the period pains, and also loads of pregnancy signs, and im constantly getting BFNs arh!

I didnt think it could happen this month because I had been so ill we only did it on one of my fertile days, but where is my period? i just want to get onto next month and get it right this time. im to impatient! Im so lucky to already have a son, and he is so amazing, im really blessed, but i want him to have a sibling and he is growing up so fast. 

I know im lucky to have one, but why is it so difficult to get (and stay) pregnant again?

Sorry for my moan


----------



## babysimpson

Hi Eternal, I just popped in to see how you are. Sorry the :witch: is late are you're getting :bfn:. Stress and illness can cause the :witch: to be late which may explain why it's not here yet. The other reason could be that you ovulated later than you think and the tests you have done are not picking up the HCG levels yet.

Unfortunately all you can do is wait but i hope you get some answers soon xxx Also, remember that you've already got a beautiful baby so you can do it again xx


----------



## Eternal

thank you ... i know how lucky i am, i think im just having a bad day. i started trying as soon as my son was born, so its been 15 months of trying and im sick of it! i just want to have another baby. i know we are all the same boat, i dont think im more deserving than anyone else, but dont know why its so hard for us lovely ladies.


----------



## xSamanthax

lintu said:


> ok guys, Im not getting too excited but I think I have a new :bfp:
> 
> I bought some cheapy tests today from town and did one when i got home and it has a line very faint :bfp: but it's there. I had a :bfn: at 3wks 5 days and am 5 wks 2 days from ERCP, im not getting mega excited cos im not that lucky but also my :bfn: could have been a duff test
> 
> 
> very faint but there, mid afternoon pee :shrug: gona do another test sat AM with FMU and then try and see Dr, although eat and drink like im PG and see what the tests says Sat, then go the drs for bloods but surely after 5 wks i wouldnt be getting a :bfp: would I??
> 
> Trying not to get my hopes up too much, just really not this lucky
> 
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y56/LILBOBDOG/DSC00939.jpg


I can see it hun!!!! :thumbup: Really hope this is a new BFP for you. Keep us updated :hugs: 



Eternal said:


> Arh! Im having a bad day i just want to scream and cry! why do some women get pregnant so easy and have no problems? i was over some friends last night one has 4 and one has 3, all fell really quickly, and have had no complications or difficult pregnancies, no MCs and really easy births. Arh!
> 
> Im late, this is my first day being late, i have all the period pains, and also loads of pregnancy signs, and im constantly getting BFNs arh!
> 
> I didnt think it could happen this month because I had been so ill we only did it on one of my fertile days, but where is my period? i just want to get onto next month and get it right this time. im to impatient! Im so lucky to already have a son, and he is so amazing, im really blessed, but i want him to have a sibling and he is growing up so fast.
> 
> I know im lucky to have one, but why is it so difficult to get (and stay) pregnant again?
> 
> Sorry for my moan

Awww so sorry you are getting BFN still and your AF is late. It can be late due to stress but you might be lucky and get a BFP, i've heard of some people that don't get a BFP until a good few days after there AF was due. Either way i hope your get a BFP or AF soon (although BFP would be better!) :hugs:


----------



## Mel S

Eternal said:


> Arh! Im having a bad day i just want to scream and cry! why do some women get pregnant so easy and have no problems? i was over some friends last night one has 4 and one has 3, all fell really quickly, and have had no complications or difficult pregnancies, no MCs and really easy births. Arh!
> 
> Im late, this is my first day being late, i have all the period pains, and also loads of pregnancy signs, and im constantly getting BFNs arh!
> 
> I didnt think it could happen this month because I had been so ill we only did it on one of my fertile days, but where is my period? i just want to get onto next month and get it right this time. im to impatient! Im so lucky to already have a son, and he is so amazing, im really blessed, but i want him to have a sibling and he is growing up so fast.
> 
> I know im lucky to have one, but why is it so difficult to get (and stay) pregnant again?
> 
> Sorry for my moan

You don't need to apologise for moaning honey you are entitled to given everything that has happened to you this year. Hopefully BFP will turn up for you though.:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am so sorry eternal!! YOu deserve a happy and healthy pregnancy. sorry I have been mia!! I am having a bad lupus flare, so I am just trying to keep myself cool and not do too much. tonight I plan on dtd, but I dont think I will get pregnant that quickly this time.

it seems to me, my body hates carrying babies. : (


----------



## mercedes2010

We just lost a baby (at ten weeks) and we plan to try again as soon as I get the "okay" from the doctor. The funny thing was we had not planned this pregnancy and at first were kind of...I don't know...not really happy. Then we got used to the idea, and right before the MC were looking forward to having a baby. I feel guilty because I wasn't happy at first. I didn't realize how much I wanted another one until I lost him/her. Now we want to try again.

Crossing my fingers for a good report from the doctor soon. And my heart goes out to all you other ladies who have suffered loss and are "waiting to try" again! *hugs*


----------



## Hanskiz

mercedes2010 said:


> We just lost a baby (at ten weeks) and we plan to try again as soon as I get the "okay" from the doctor. The funny thing was we had not planned this pregnancy and at first were kind of...I don't know...not really happy. Then we got used to the idea, and right before the MC were looking forward to having a baby. I feel guilty because I wasn't happy at first. I didn't realize how much I wanted another one until I lost him/her. Now we want to try again.
> 
> Crossing my fingers for a good report from the doctor soon. And my heart goes out to all you other ladies who have suffered loss and are "waiting to try" again! *hugs*

So sorry for your loss. :hugs:
DON'T feel guilty. This is exactly what happened to me. Unplanned pregnancy that I was a little unsure about (not wonderful timing workwise) but had a few weeks to get into the idea and then really excited. My little girl really wants a little brother or sister too. Found out at 12 weeks scan that baby died at 8 weeks. Absolutely gutted. Hoping to start TTC soon but my hCG levels still elevated and bleeding not stopped.
I hope you get the green light from you Dr soon. :hugs:


----------



## lintu

Well I woke up to period pains from hell went to the loo and CD1!! must have been a chemical :shrug: but at least iv cycled and I'm working again xxxxx I can start actively TTC now :happydance:


----------



## Eternal

mercedes2010 said:


> We just lost a baby (at ten weeks) and we plan to try again as soon as I get the "okay" from the doctor. The funny thing was we had not planned this pregnancy and at first were kind of...I don't know...not really happy. Then we got used to the idea, and right before the MC were looking forward to having a baby. I feel guilty because I wasn't happy at first. I didn't realize how much I wanted another one until I lost him/her. Now we want to try again.
> 
> Crossing my fingers for a good report from the doctor soon. And my heart goes out to all you other ladies who have suffered loss and are "waiting to try" again! *hugs*

sorry for you loss and welcome to the thread, we are a great bunch on here even if i do say so myself lol!

Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## Eternal

lintu said:


> Well I woke up to period pains from hell went to the loo and CD1!! must have been a chemical :shrug: but at least iv cycled and I'm working again xxxxx I can start actively TTC now :happydance:

so sorry hun... wishing you luck for this month


----------



## Eternal

witch turned up yesterday! so im cd 2, very heavy and painful this month. just wanted to check on you all, i have been away awhile, have to go put son to bed now, but wishing you all loads of luck. Im sorry for the hard time we are all having but im sure it will get better, i hope anyway. 

even though i havent been around i have been thinking about you all xxx


----------



## Mel S

Eternal said:


> witch turned up yesterday! so im cd 2, very heavy and painful this month. just wanted to check on you all, i have been away awhile, have to go put son to bed now, but wishing you all loads of luck. Im sorry for the hard time we are all having but im sure it will get better, i hope anyway.
> 
> even though i havent been around i have been thinking about you all xxx


I'm sorry honey - fx'd for next month. :hugs:


----------



## GilmoreGirl

Hi everyone, 
I'm new brand new here :shy: ... I find alot of comfort reading the posts, knowing that I'm not alone, and I thought I'd chime in. :)

We decided early this past fall to ttc our third child, and fell pregnant right away once we started to 'try'. (both of my other children were conceived the first try too) The timing was perfect and we were very excited. At 5 and a half weeks, on January 5th, I had a natural miscarriage. I'm now on cd2 (...again... :growlmad: ) and determined/confident that this will be the month. I don't think I can take another BFN. I was not prepared for how completely devestating they would feel. (and I'm a POAS addict apparently).. My husband and I didn't tell anyone we were ttc, we hadn't told anyone that I was pregnant yet, and I haven't even been able to tell my family that I miscarried :( I don't want to upset them when there is absolutely nothing they can do... it just feels really private, but sometimes I need to vent so bad I could burst. Does that make sense? 

My heart breaks for each and every one of your losses :cry: Best wishes to everyone 
:dust:


----------



## Eternal

so sorry for your loss, feel free to cry, rant and talk to us as much as you need, you can PM if you want to talk xxx


----------



## Bally

I lost my baby on 26th February this year and we want to ttc again as soon as I have been given all cear at my follow up appoinment x


----------



## LeeC

Hi Ladies.
I suffered my 6th loss on 27th January due to ectopic pg. Had my first period on 21 Feb and waiting for AF on 20th March, then I figure I will be fine to try again, I have had unprotected sex this month but don't have that pg feeling, so I'm waiting for OV on 2nd April, which will be my last chance to have my 2011 baby, slthough tbh I don't mind as long as I get my forever baby, it's just so difficult all this waiting and I am dreading the awful 2 week wait xxx.


----------



## spellfairy

sorry to hear about all your mc :( 

be positive, you already are if your here!:)

fairy dust

i am 13-14 dpo still bfn


----------



## Eternal

hi ladies, so sorry for your losses, good luck for the future. 

spellfairy - good luck, fingers crossed this will be your month.


----------



## 9babiesgone

lost my baby at 12 weeks 0n january 13th, then another baby at 4 weeks on february 26th. plus 5 early miscarriages between 2004-2007, and 3 more after my son in 09

I am really ready for my forever baby!


----------



## spellfairy

Thanks eternal, hope you are well pet x

i am not sooo certain now dulling cramps and pink cm.. af might be on her way:( i was so sure after i got the positive op k id caught the egg, even used a moon cup and pillow and bottom etc :( boo hooo could say a lot of swear words but iam just frustrated.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hi Ladies,
I hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm new here. I just miscarried my twins last week 3.8.11 naturally. I'm heart broken but my fiance and I want to actually TTC this time - the twins were a lovely surprise. I had actually stopped bleeding two days before my miscarriage and haven't bled since having the miscarriage. I've read conflicting information about when to TTC after a miscarriage. We decided that we would like to try right away. 

I'm supposed to go get blood drawn tomorrow to check and make sure my HCG levels have gone down. A few moments ago, I took a HPT to see if I would get a negative result. Well, I got a faint positive instead. I'm assuming this means my levels haven't gone down enough. But we did dtd last night and a few nights ago. 

I hope some of you will be my TTC buddies. :hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

aw b butterfly so so sorry for your loss:( it took a week for mine to go down and i had dc after retained placenta. I went through first month trying and it didnt happen:( this is my second try and i defo ov as i had a positive test. I have pinkish cm so af is on her way. think my body is telling me that my body is still not just ready yet to get pregnant. i got pregnant first cycle of trying in sept and lost in jan :( you will get there. 

I was sooo desp to get pregnant i started trying right away iam glad i had a af cos then i knew my body was starting to heal and apparently your 70% more likely to loose again if you dont have a AF. BUUTTT there are a few on here who lost same time as me and are pregnant already, 1 i know of who has lost already:(. Its such a journey.. some short some long, just as long as we get to hold a baby at end of it makes it much more worth while.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Thanks for sharing spellfairy. I'll let you all know what happens.


----------



## LIL XXX

Eternal, I had ERPC on 12th Jan, but no period yet - how about you? We are so eager to try xxx


----------



## Mel S

LIL XXX said:


> Eternal, I had ERPC on 12th Jan, but no period yet - how about you? We are so eager to try xxx

Sorry for your loss. :hugs:
I had a ERPC on 13th Jan and had my period on 15th Feb. They say it should be 4-6 weeks after the procedure. Have you been taking precautions? Is there any chance you could be pregnant again already? If not I would go to the dr's just to be certain as I know that some people take longer to get AF but it has been a long time.


----------



## Eternal

LIL XXX said:


> Eternal, I had ERPC on 12th Jan, but no period yet - how about you? We are so eager to try xxx

I had my ercp on the 7th, ive had two periods since, (so if you include the MC this is my 3rd cycle. 

i bled for 2 and a hald weeks after the ercp, but was mostly just spotting.

have you seen your GP since? it seems a very long time to wait, especially as its just 6 days difference in us. 

could you be pregnant?


----------



## lintu

does seem a bit long lil, i had mine 6 weeks to the day xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

when do I get an baby?? Is it this month? MY mind is racing right now. Need to go center myself.


----------



## 9babiesgone

eternal how are you? I havent heard from you inawhile.


----------



## lintu

9babiesgone said:


> when do I get an baby?? Is it this month? MY mind is racing right now. Need to go center myself.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: hun your so strong :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 3boys

hey guys looks like im back with you! I had a scan today which shows that the baby has died. so im just waiting to see what happens now.


----------



## xSamanthax

3boys said:


> hey guys looks like im back with you! I had a scan today which shows that the baby has died. so im just waiting to see what happens now.

Awww hun i'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

3boys said:


> hey guys looks like im back with you! I had a scan today which shows that the baby has died. so im just waiting to see what happens now.

:shock: :hugs: :( xxxx


----------



## Eternal

3 boys - so so sorry for your loss

9babiesgone - im ok, im losing hope a bit but trying my best to stay positive!

i got a lovely new laptop today which my hubby went out and got me! so will be spending plenty of time online


----------



## 9babiesgone

sorry 3boys, and sorry eternal. massive :hugs:


Life is so cruel sometimes, it makes me wonder.


always a pm away


----------



## lintu

3boys said:


> hey guys looks like im back with you! I had a scan today which shows that the baby has died. so im just waiting to see what happens now.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lintu

I started the SMEP yesterday so fingers crossed for this mth xxxxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: & tons of sticky :dust: to everyone


----------



## mummylove

I miscarried november 2010 my periods av been irregular been 5 months and still no bfp hoping to get one in the next few months


----------



## 3boys

ive started cramping really bad and there is very brown cm. does that mean its starting? does anyone know what its going to be like? i cant really go to hospital so im hoping to pass it at home, baby is measuring between 9-10wks


----------



## Eternal

cant help as i had an ercp, but sounds like it, sending hugs and love xx


----------



## Samantha675

3boys said:


> ive started cramping really bad and there is very brown cm. does that mean its starting? does anyone know what its going to be like? i cant really go to hospital so im hoping to pass it at home, baby is measuring between 9-10wks

I'm so sorry hun!


----------



## spellfairy

sooooooooo sorry 3 boys:( i read a bit of your journal and my heart goes out to you:( I had heatomas also at 6 weeks and it hung on for 19 weeks before i lost it. At 19 weeks i had half hour of real pain and whoosh out he came:( it was nt that bad felt like my stomach was being emptied and i couldnt sort it. I would however go to hospital after to make sure a scan is ok and you get the all clear:(

iam deeply sorry pet:(


----------



## franks17

ive lost 3 little angels!! my 3rd was 30th january 2011 (my 23rd birthday 31st) i had 2 sets of blood tests done and havent heard nothing yet im soo frustrated as i want to try again asap. we decide in march 2010 to have another and a year on still no baby :(


----------



## Eternal

im so sorry! my experince is simular, My baby died on my 27th birthday. we decided as soon as my son was born we wanted another asap and never prevented, he is 15 months. 

you should call and chase up your results. 

So sorry xxx


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Don't give up ladies. So sorry to hear about your losses. I don't understand why this happens so often and so so many of us. Just keep trying and stay positive. I lost my twins at 11 weeks on 3.8.11 and am on CD2 after finally getting my AF. Hoping for that :bfp: at the end of April! Spreading plenty of :dust: to everyone TTC!


----------



## lintu

Hi ladies, how is everyone getting on ???

Think my cycle may be a little sqiffy, according to my temp, OPK & CP I'm ovulating around now!! Only a week late :dohh: this last week has been a real rollercoaster tho, still :sex: but knowing I hadnt ovulated was doing my head in. 

Just hoping that :witch: is delayed too otherwise this mths effort was for nothing :hugs:


----------



## ashmarie2289

I lost my baby on Feb 28th we were 39 weeks!! We had just scheduled our c section for March 15th :-\ we started "trying" on March 17th and well I think we are expecting again! I pray to god i am and well that we have a better out come this time. we found out her heart wasnt developed right and thats what caused her passing. that and her heart was bigger than normal. I think its too soon to try again but I mean I think everyone who has lost a baby goes through this.


----------



## annmariecrisp

Hi,
I am ttc again after my mmc on 7th March 11, I just got my first AF yesterday so at least I can start tracking again! I am not doing opks at the moment as I have an appointment with specialist on 26th April as this was my 2nd mmc in 3 months so they just want to check everything is ok with both me and my partner.........we are DTD at least 3/4 times a week every week so fingers crossed....I hope you are all ok and I think we all just need to have pma along with lot's of baby dust :) xxx good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## WoodyA

annmariecrisp said:


> Hi,
> I am ttc again after my mmc on 7th March 11, I just got my first AF yesterday so at least I can start tracking again! I am not doing opks at the moment as I have an appointment with specialist on 26th April as this was my 2nd mmc in 3 months so they just want to check everything is ok with both me and my partner.........we are DTD at least 3/4 times a week every week so fingers crossed....I hope you are all ok and I think we all just need to have pma along with lot's of baby dust :) xxx good luck to everyone xxx

I mc naturally on 2nd march but no AF yet for me :(


----------



## BabyBoyle

wont be long woody. FX for you.. i had Madison 7/2 (induced labour) & AF came on 26/3!! Took ages! 

Hoping we all get BPFs.... 2011 BABIES PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Bally

My AF came on the 1st April and stopped yesterday so hopefully this month will be good for us.


----------



## 05mummy07

I lost my little angel on 19th feb 2011, had my first AF after last month, and now I'm in the TWW yet again, really hoping this is it for us all!!


----------



## kam78

I wanna be in this group! : ))

BUT, my angel was just taken from me 12 days ago & I'm gonna give my body & soul time to heal... My goal is to start trying this fall....&#9829;

Good luck to all you beautiful ladies! Xoxoxo


----------



## Eternal

sorry on your losses ladies.


----------



## misfit76

Finally got my period. I began to pass my blighten ovum on March 7th and I continued for over 6 weeks. I never really stopped bleeding. Well 2 days ago I got my period. I assume its my period. We are going to TTC as soon as possible. I am going to get OPK's in a few days and continue to use Preseed. If we do not get pregnant we are going to use Clomid again for a couple months before attmepting another IUI. I really dont have a lot of emotional attachement to this loss because I had a blighted ovum. I guess that helps me to move forward to quickly. No point in dwelling in the past. Gotta look forward and every month I dont try is another month I could possibly get pregnant!!!!


----------



## MissDimity

Hi all,
I'm new here . I had a complete MC on Good Friday at 8 wks with my first pregnancy. I stopped bleeding heavily this morning and my partner and I b'd. I'm pretty keen to TTC again. 
My partner thinks I MC due to stress at work and thinks I should wait till I'm less stressed. Was on the pill for 5 years prior to conceiving and not really wanting to go back on and my partner doesn't like condoms.

What to do?


----------



## 3boys

hun its unlikely that you mc because of stress at work, mc are generally caused by problems with the babies development and there is nothing you could of done differently to prevent that or sometimes its caused by a hormone defect but you would have to have had a few mc for a doc to look into this.


----------

